# Natural Support Thread



## bLackButtaFly (Mar 27, 2007)

After reading the thread on Nice and Wavy deciding to relax, I thought it would be nice to start a thread that supports those who are natural. Dealing with your own hair, is a continual challenge, and being natural presents its own set of difficulties.  We can use this thread, to talk about our challenges with natural hair and how to solve them,  also as a natural check-in, and just a thread where you can know you're not alone if you're dealing with natural Hair issues. There are other women out there who are going through the same thing.  You are not alone! 

Also keeping with the spirit of LHCF this is not a place of judgment, whether you decide to end your natural hair journey, or are trying to decide to begin one you can post here, and give and gain some insight.

What do you think?

I think we're gonna need some structure..

So how about some questions, 

Hair type?

Current hair length?

Goal hair length?

Time since bc?

How long did you transition, or did you?

Biggest hair challenge?

Stand-by products?

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?

Best hair compliment?


Let's start with that.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Mar 27, 2007)

great idea!!!!!!!

I know I can use any bit of advice and help.


----------



## frostydoll (Mar 27, 2007)

This is a great idea. I've been natural for almost 2 years and I'm definitely feeling a little discouraged. I just posted in Nice and Wavy's thread that I've been thinking of texlaxing. I just want my curly hair to show more length.


----------



## tsiporah (Mar 27, 2007)

Todah rabah (Thank you very much) Black butteryfly!

I think it is a good idea.

Tsipy


----------



## hopeful (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, this is a great idea.  Thank you.  I just hit my one year natural mark and my hair is not long enough IMO to look cute in braids or twists (it looked cute when it was shorter though).  It looks nice in a braid out or twist out or when I shampoo/condition, add some product, and pull back with a pretty scarf.  But it's hard to gain length with too much manipulation.  I've decided to keep it twisted, moisturize at night, and wear a wig during the day.  I want shoulder-length twists and a long ponytail when it's pressed.  I'm hoping I can get my wish by Spring '08.


----------



## hopeful (Mar 27, 2007)

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> This is a great idea. I've been natural for almost 2 years and I'm definitely feeling a little discouraged. I just posted in Nice and Wavy's thread that *I've been thinking of texlaxing*. I just want my curly hair to show more length.


 
Me too!  After I saw DSylla's ponytail in her siggy I felt so tempted.  But I just hate relaxing and the touch ups.  Plus I have never gotten to a decent length with a relaxer, it eventually always breaks off somewhere.


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Mar 27, 2007)

hopeful said:
			
		

> Yes, this is a great idea. Thank you. I just hit my one year natural mark and my hair is not long enough IMO to look cute in braids or twists (it looked cute when it was shorter though). It looks nice in a braid out or twist out or when I shampoo/condition, add some product, and pull back with a pretty scarf. But it's hard to gain length with too much manipulation. I've decided to keep it twisted, moisturize at night, and wear a wig during the day. I want shoulder-length twists and a long ponytail when it's pressed. I'm hoping I can get my wish by Spring '08.



That's the way I feel about my twists too.  It's too short/long to look cute. One solution I've found is doing flat twists in the front so I can have a part, and then twisting the back. Kinda like a I'm on spring break look.  When I do this on dry hair I get a slamming twist out the next day or whenever I take it out.  BUt it'll grow, so don't be discouraged.


----------



## danimani (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome idea!  I hope we can make this thread grow like the transitioning thread--it was a huge help before i BCd.

I'll ask the first question which seems to be a popular one...how do you make your curls pop/counteract shrinkage?  I've learned that my curls are actually gorgeous--my conditioner really brings them out.  If I could just find a way not to have it shrink so much...and so quickly....erplexed


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Mar 27, 2007)

danimani said:
			
		

> Awesome idea! I hope we can make this thread grow like the transitioning thread--it was a huge help before i BCd.
> 
> I'll ask the first question which seems to be a popular one...how do you make your curls pop/counteract shrinkage? I've learned that my curls are actually gorgeous--my conditioner really brings them out. If I could just find a way not to have it shrink so much...and so quickly....erplexed



I think the biggest thing with curls is what kind are you trying to get.  For some they love big hair, w/ alittle definition, and other want the look of curly hair that is very well defined. For me I've come to terms that my kinky esq hair will probably never be defined like I would like it.  But that using styles that it dries in no one will ever have to know.  I LOVE a twistout!!! And certain products help me with getting them moist and touchable( missjessie's anything).  If I want ringlets then flat twistouts are a life saver. (I think I have a pic in my fotki)
But if you're natural curl pattern is already hot you just want to fight the friizz I know that  so1913 uses the fantasia ic gel to define, and she has fantastic results. 
I also knew one girl who would just wash her hair and wear it loosely banded with hair ties until it dried so that it was her texture, but stretched.


----------



## hopeful (Mar 27, 2007)

bLackButtaFly said:
			
		

> That's the way I feel about my twists too. It's too short/long to look cute. One solution I've found is doing flat twists in the front so I can have a part, and then twisting the back. Kinda like a I'm on spring break look. When I do this on dry hair I get a slamming twist out the next day or whenever I take it out. BUt it'll grow, so don't be discouraged.


 
Thanks blackButtaFly.  Just checked out your fotki, your hair is lovely.  I look forward to regularly checking in on this thread.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree, this is a very good thread.

When i decided to go natural, I was in awe of so many ladies that had natural, long hair.  I wanted to see my coils too and that's when I decided to do it.  After such a long transisition, 10 months, I decided one day when I came home from work to do the bc.  It left me with about 3 inches of natural hair.  I didn't know what to do with it at that time.  I wore pony's for some time until my hair started growing enough for me to wear a pony puff, and then I started feeling better about my hair.

I recently took pics for the April 1st reveal.  I love the way my hair waves up and everything.  I even took some pics with my hair straightened (All in the Fotki ya'll).  I won't say I'm disappointed in being natural, I think I'm just not where I want to be and maybe I need a little more patience, I don't know...we will see.

Who knows what may happen, though...by the end of summer.  If it grows long enough, I may not straighten but, if the urge is too strong, I'll just have to do it, but right now, I'm going to enjoy my natural journey while I'm still natural.  

Thanks for this thread, though....I'm going to read every post!


----------



## danimani (Mar 27, 2007)

bLackButtaFly said:
			
		

> I think the biggest thing with curls is what kind are you trying to get.  For some they love big hair, w/ alittle definition, and other want the look of curly hair that is very well defined. For me I've come to terms that my kinky esq hair will probably never be defined like I would like it.  But that using styles that it dries in no one will ever have to know.  I LOVE a twistout!!! And certain products help me with getting them moist and touchable( missjessie's anything).  If I want ringlets then flat twistouts are a life saver. (I think I have a pic in my fotki)
> But if you're natural curl pattern is already hot you just want to fight the friizz I know that  so1913 uses the fantasia ic gel to define, and she has fantastic results.
> I also knew one girl who would just wash her hair and wear it loosely banded with hair ties until it dried so that it was her texture, but stretched.



Your hair is GORGEOUS!  I think we have similar hair types, though you've got quite a bit of length on me.

I've tried the fantasia gel--it does nothing for me! Go figure. 

I think i've only done a few twistouts, but you make them look amazing--I'll definitely have to try a few more.


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment! Yeh I should have added that for me it didn't do much I only use it when I need to do a twistout or something on dry hair and need a little stick power. I need something more powerful. But keep on keeping on


----------



## glamazon386 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hair type? *4a... I have some 3c bits mixed in*

Current hair length? *It's neck length when stretched*

Goal hair length? *I don't really have one. I guess shoulder length unstretched.*

Time since bc? *6 months ago.*

How long did you transition, or did you? *I didn't really. I was on a 6 month relaxer stretch and decided to chop all my hair off at 5.5 months.*

Biggest hair challenge? *I haven't really had any.*

Stand-by products? *I still use my Nexxus Therappe and Humectress, Fantasia Gel (The blue one), ORS Paks, LeKair Shea Cholesterol Creme and Cantu Shea Leave In. *

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *I've been in weaves most of the time since I BCED. I had braids the month before I BCED and recently got a new set last week. I also have a phony pony and some wigs I wear in between styles*

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *There's one in my siggy. There's more in my fotki.*

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *I doubt it. I got my hair straightened at the salon and it looked great. So if I ever decide I want it straight, I'll just let my stylist do it. That or wear a weave. I don't really need the relaxer.*

Best hair compliment? *Nobody ever really sees my hair. I get the most compliments when it's slicked back into the phony pony though. The best one I got was that I looked like a little African Queen. I thought it was funny. *


----------



## Robin41 (Mar 27, 2007)

Great thread!  

Hair type?  4A, I think.

Current hair length?  About shoulder length, stretched.

Goal hair length?  None, really.  My goal is just to grow out the healthiest head of hair I can.  

Time since bc?  N/A.  I'm still transitioning.

How long did you transition, or did you?  Been transitioning for over a year.

Biggest hair challenge?  Not so much a hair challenge but dealing with other peoples' comments has been the biggest challenge so far.

Stand-by products?  BTZ Noodlehead, Kinky-Curly Curling Custard, Garnier Nutrisse Soft Curl Cream

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?   I'm in two-strand twists right now and you can't beat 'em for ease and convenience.  When I wear my hair out, I like a curly puff (using any of the above stand-by products) or sometimes a twist-out.

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?  Some are in my siggy but I need to load some of my two-strands that I'm wearing right now.

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?  I don't believe I'll ever relax my hair again.  I'd relaxed the heck out of my hair for about 40 years and you wouldn't believe how over-processed, thin and lifeless it was.  I'm finally getting back to the healthy head of hair I had as a child and I'm keeping it.  Nothing about straight hair appeals to me right now.  Don't need it, don't want it.  

Best hair compliment?  That it's growing and it's thickening up some.


----------



## tmichelle (Mar 27, 2007)

bLackButtaFly said:
			
		

> After reading the thread on Nice and Wavy deciding to relax, I thought it would be nice to start a thread that supports those who are natural. Dealing with your own hair, is a continual challenge, and being natural presents its own set of difficulties. We can use this thread, to talk about our challenges with natural hair and how to solve them, also as a natural check-in, and just a thread where you can know you're not alone if you're dealing with natural Hair issues. There are other women out there who are going through the same thing. You are not alone!
> 
> Also keeping with the spirit of LHCF this is not a place of judgment, whether you decide to end your natural hair journey, or are trying to decide to begin one you can post here, and give and gain some insight.
> 
> ...


 
Hair type? 4a

Current hair length? shoulder

Goal hair length? bra strap

Time since bc? Haven't

How long did you transition, or did you?  I've been transitioning to TOTAL natural for 5 months.  Before Oct. I pressed for 10 years.  My hair was so damaged from pressing that major sections of it will not revert back and stay as straight as if I had a relaxer  

Biggest hair challenge?  Pleasing my dh

Stand-by products? Shea butter, hair grease (but only for my hair)

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?  Scarf or a half wig

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?
Definitely NEVER want to go back to relaxed (someone very close to me in my family has lost almost all her hair on top because of relaxers).


----------



## sweetwhispers (Mar 27, 2007)

Hair type? *4a/4B*

Current hair length? *Varying. Longest  past collarbone when stretched. Shortes i dunno earerplexed   I don't measure my hair really.*

Goal hair length? *Waist.*

Time since bc? *N/A*

How long did you transition, or did you? *N/A Although i did kind of transitin out of a bad hair dye job that left me pratically bald in the middle*

Biggest hair challenge? *Retaining length. Damn Edges
*
Stand-by products? *Fantasia Gel (The blue one)*

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? 
*Cornrow at front/twists in back. Emergency- Puff Puff away!- with the IC Gel*

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? 


Note: Don't watch my face  Nor my 5 /Buck head/Rhianna/Tyra Head ok. We are beautiful people with large brains  And no i don't wear the same jumper all the time re:avator it was taken on the same day 

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *I've never relaxed nor felt the desire to. I would just get a sow in  weave*

Best hair compliment? *Can't remember. *


----------



## CORBINS (Mar 27, 2007)

Hair type? 4b

Current hair length? Between 6.5 to 8.5 ( I made the mistake and trimmed repeatedly with dull scissors, I advise everyone to sharpen any tool used to cut hair.  It cost me 3 inches!)

Goal hair length? Eventually Bra-strap

Time since bc? BC: 10 April 2006

How long did you transition, or did you? 1 year

Biggest hair challenge? Finding products that worked for my hair, and trying to get rid of split ends. 

Stand-by products? Pantene Conditioners (yes they work for me!), Oils, Castile Soap have made a tremendous difference over the last month. 

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?  Twists and Puffs.  

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? Sometimes, but all I have to do is look at old pictures of my DAMAGED, THIN relaxed hair and it scares me back into reality.

Best hair compliment?  My husband absolutely loves my hair, he gives me compliments everyday about how much more healthy it looks and feels.


----------



## camellia (Mar 27, 2007)

*Hair type?* Mostly 3A

*Current hair length?* tailbone (when stretched)

*Goal hair length?* classic when stretched, which should leave me at tailbone when curly

*Time since bc?*n/a

*How long did you transition, or did you?* n/a

*Biggest hair challenge?* those little single strand knots, ,and just tangling in general

*Stand-by products?* Nexxus Phyto Organics Theratin, Humectin, Enphuse and Kelate.  Alterna Hemp Hydrate shampoo and conditioner.  Avocado butter and hemp seed oil...

*Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?* I wear a bun almost all of the time.  I flat iron about 2 or 3 times a year.  When I wear my hair loose I normally just leave it curly.

*Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?*  In my siggy! 

*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?* n/a

*Best hair compliment?*  The last time I flat ironed my hair I wore it down with some new lingerie and DH's eyes bugged out     He told me I looked like Lady Godiva. 


Let's start with that.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Mar 27, 2007)

What do you think?
I think this is a great idea!

Hair type? 
9 ether ... but I think it is 4a

Current hair length?
Umm, between 7-9 inches stretched

Goal hair length? 
To get between shoulder and armpit length.

Time since bc?
It will be two years in July, so I guess about 20 months.
How long did you transition, or did you?
3 months

Biggest hair challenge?
Getting bored with my styles.

Stand-by products?
Glycerin, olive oil, shea butter, aloe vera gel and EO. I can add these to anything and make it work for me.

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?
Wash and go

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?
You can check out my album.

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?
Hell No.

Best hair compliment?
Your hair fits your features perfectly.


----------



## silvergirl (Mar 27, 2007)

*Hair type?* 3c 
*
Current hair length?* underarm length when straight
*
Goal hair length?* hip length when straight....my ultimate goal would be waist length unstretched natural
*
Time since bc?* a month
*
How long did you transition, or did you?* 19 months transition

*Biggest hair challenge?* 6-9 months when the natural an relaxed hair met
*
Stand-by products?* any conditioner

*Stand-by hair style:* im boring when it comes to styles, i just like my ponytails. buns and wash n go's

*Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?* in siggy and my fotki
*
Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *nope, id rather flat iron my hair
*
Best hair compliment?* how fast it grows


----------



## tffy2004 (Mar 27, 2007)

* Hair type?*
3c/4a

* Current hair length?*
4 inches in the longest areas

* Goal hair length?*
31-33 inches ~ Waistlength

* Time since bc?*
BC'ed Jan 2, 2007

* How long did you transition, or did you?*
I transitioned for 6 months

* Biggest hair challenge?*
Combating the dryness after my first and last henna treatment.

* Stand-by products?*
Garnier Fructis Curl & Shine

* Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?*
Fro with head band, or wash and go

* Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?*






*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?*
NO WAY!!

* Best hair compliment?*
There are so many, just go to my album and click on COMMENTS on the left hand side


----------



## Cichelle (Mar 27, 2007)

*Hair type?* 3b, I think.  

*Current hair length?* midback when stretched

*Goal hair length?* Waist length, however I wouldn't mind if my hair grew to classic length when it is wet or stretched.

*Time since bc?* Hmmm...It's been 20 months

*How long did you transition, or did you?* I transitioned for 14 months

*Biggest hair challenge?* Tangles

*Stand-by products?* henna, coconut oil, conditioner (various kinds), hemp and avocado butters...

*Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?* I wear my hair up almost all of the time. I use satin scrunchies and hair clips. I also love amish pins. 

*Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?* In my fotki

*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?* Nope.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 27, 2007)

Hair type? *4 A/B mix*

Current hair length? *8.5 to 10 inches*

Goal hair length? *brastrap*

Time since bc? *10 months*

How long did you transition, or did you? *14 months*

Biggest hair challenge? *the damn knots*

Stand-by products? *fantasia IC (blue) + Aveda Be Curly*

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *puff or twists*

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *see fotki*

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *nope. I HATE touchups*

Best hair compliment? *that I have big crazy hair*


----------



## mkstar826 (Mar 27, 2007)

great thread 

*Hair type?* mine (i don't hair type )

*Current hair length?*the front/top is chin/neck length and the back is SL

*Goal hair length?* midback

*Time since bc?* i chopped december 5, 2003

*How long did you transition, or did you?* 2 wks short of 1 yr.

*Biggest hair challenge?* don't have any

*Stand-by products?* everything i use is in my hair album (link below)

*Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?*see my hair album

*Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?* see my hair album

*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?* NEVER...there's no reason to.

*Best hair compliment?* that my hair looks healthy and it smells good. i work hard to make sure my hair is healthy above anything else so i am happy when others take notice


----------



## Incredible1ne (Mar 27, 2007)

Great thread  

*Hair type*? 4B

*Current hair length*? I'm guessing 3 to 4 inches.  I'm not really sure!

*Goal hair length?* Shoulder Length, unstretched

*Time since bc*? Almost 10 months

*How long did you transition, or did you*? No transition

*Biggest hair challenge*? It's been close to a year and I'm still not sure exactly what to do with my hair.  I was very excited to try different things at first and now that's waning.  When I was relaxed I only did 3 things - wrap, rollerset, and ponytail...I don't know, I just expected to be able to do more with my natural hair.

*Stand-by products*? Big fan of Qhemet Biologics products.

*Stand-by hair style?* Don't have one

*Do you have a picture*?  I just had my hair cornrowed a few days ago, so this is all I have:





*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed*?  It has crossed my mind...but when I was at the salon getting my hair braided, the smell of the relaxer from the women getting touch ups was not pleasant   Had I seen this board before I cut my hair, I'd probably still have a relaxer.

*
Best hair compliment*?  None.


----------



## chocolate01 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hair type? no clue, i've never bothered to type it

Current hair length? armpit length when straight, shoulder length curly

Goal hair length? brastap

Time since bc? 20 months

How long did you transition, or did you? exactly 11 months

Biggest hair challenge? I don't have any

Stand-by products? PM The Conditioner-I love it! see my album for the rest

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? I am boring so usually twists pulled back in a ponytail or bun

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? see my album, link in my siggy 

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? nope, I rather flat iron

Best hair compliment? that my hair inspires others


----------



## danimani (Mar 27, 2007)

Hair type? *3C/4A mix*

Current hair length? *5-6 inches*

Goal hair length? *mid-back, unstretched*

Time since bc? *2 months*

How long did you transition, or did you? *9 months*

Biggest hair challenge? *combing!  yikes!*

Stand-by products? *catwalk oatmeal and honey conditioner, liquid hair mayo, texture my way (africa's best), africa's best herbal oil*

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *Puff!*

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *yes; see bottom of post*

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?* NO!*

Best hair compliment? * the rare times my curls pop, people love them!

here are some recent pictures:




















*


----------



## angellazette (Mar 27, 2007)

Hair type? majority 4a

Current hair length?  ranges from nose to shoulder length

Goal hair length?  BSL unstretched

Time since bc?  about 12 months or so...

How long did you transition, or did you?  ~14 months

Biggest hair challenge?  my hair only becomes a problem when I let it airdry loose without properly detangling and moisturizing.

Stand-by products?  Coconut oil, Elucence MB

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?  Twists...can wear them up or down, pulled back and occasional puffs

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?  see my fotki

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?  Don't plan on it

Best hair compliment? Varies (see fotki)


----------



## hopeful (Mar 27, 2007)

Just coming back to answer your questions. 

Hair type? 4a/4b

Current hair length? 5-6 inches I think, I'll measure later to be sure.

Goal hair length?  Shoulder-length for now.

Time since bc? One year

How long did you transition, or did you?  Maybe one or two months, I mean I didn't really transition.

Biggest hair challenge?  Being patient while it grows out to the length I want.

Stand-by products?  S-Curl, CON shampoo (green label), Dove Intensive moisturizing conditioner.

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?  Twist out or Wash n go with a pretty scarf.

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?  This is a twist-out from very old twists.









Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?  I don't know, sometimes I waiver but if I could get to a good length and could find a good stylist to occasionally flat-iron I think I could always be natural.

Best hair compliment?  That it's so thick.  That it's pretty.


----------



## happylocks (Mar 28, 2007)

Great post because I need some support

Hair type? 4a/b natural!!!

Current hair length? 24 inches

Goal hair length? 

Next goal 26 inches
Next 30 inches

Dream goal :35 inches

Final Dream Goal :40 inches

Time since bc? 

7 years

How long did you transition, or did you? 


Not really, Maybe a month or two without a perm

Biggest hair challenge? 

Breakage, breakage, breakage, I cant say it enough Breakage. I know my hair is growing I see it, but IT BREAKING LIKE CRAZY.

Stand-by products? 

Amla, Brahmi, Sulfur 8, Glover, Glycerin

Stand-by hair style- 

a crappy pony tail. Its been hard for me to just comb out my hair, it painful and so much comes out.

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? 

Yes but I wear hijab so I keep them to myself 

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?

 Nope I dont want to go back to being relaxed I just want to have my hair long and healthy and sport a hugh fro

Best hair compliment? 

Your hair is long, I wish I could go natural like you but I could not deal with all that hair.


----------



## cabellera (Mar 28, 2007)

I suppose I'm no noble natural hair wearer. My allergic reactions to relaxers and dyes have sent me into the unknown waters of afro-textured hair ala natural! I'm exploring the world of afro-textured hair, that I don't wear in braided extensions, weaves, locs, pressed or permed. Thanks to this site, I've done the unthinkable and journeyed passed my TWA, the only natural style I'd fool with as a grown up. Nope, I decided to let it grow and use products to manage the kinky, coily, curly texture that springs forth outta my head. And no, I'm not hating on those with relaxers, weaved or extensions. I'm just allergic and too lazy and cheap to be weaving or extending my hair.  

My hair is still a work in progress, but the journey is fun and exciting. Really! I can't wait to make my own concoctions! LOL! The web links from this site alone have broaden my horizons and I see the possibilities.

But right now, I must address hair coloring. I'm not ready to go grey and it seems that my very sensitive scalp will not even tolorate the coloring products in the health food store. I'd been avoiding Henna out of sheer laziness, but thanks to you all on the site, its back under consideration. Okay, there's no place else for me to go. I'm going to brave those waters and hopefully, not be among the .05% of the world population that's allergic to it. 

Gosh, some hormone must've gone haywire inside me, 'cos I use to be able to color and relax my hair with no problem. Oh well! Here's to an all natural me, 'cept for my hair color! This Henna stuff betta work!


----------



## anherica (Mar 28, 2007)

* Hair type?* 4a/4b

* Current hair length?* 4-5 inches

* Goal hair length?* as long as it'll get, but hoping for waist length-stretched

* Time since bc?* 9 1/2 months

* How long did you transition, or did you? *3 months

* Biggest hair challenge?* maintaining moisture level, styling

* Stand-by products? *shea butter, coconut oil, African black soap, sapote oil, Suave conditioners, sta-sof-fro, s-curl, jojoba oil, and recently added henna and indigo to my arsenal

* Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?* I wear my hair in two strand twists mostly, puffs sometimes, and every once in a while I break out the full fro. I'm kinda style challenged at the moment, because I can't part to save my life and my hair is so thick

*Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?* I have tons in my hair album

* Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?* Nope
*
Best hair compliment?* I go to language school with alot of people that have never seen natural afro hair before, and I get compliments all the time on how pretty and versatile my hair is (they don't realize I'm style challenged ).  And last week an African lady admired my afro puff and told me it was so beautiful "your hair is such a reminder of Africa". I think that was one of the best compliments I've ever gotten.


----------



## Ucha123 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hair type? 4b, with some bits of 4a around the edges

Current hair length? 0.5 inches 

Goal hair length? brastrap

Time since bc? 2 weeks

How long did you transition, or did you? 2 months

Biggest hair challenge? Dry and dull

Stand-by products? Still experimenting, conditioner washes are helping

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? Currently in a TWA

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? None at the moment

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? No! so help me GOD

Best hair compliment? â€œWow, your hair is shortâ€ â€“ I took it as a compliment


----------



## nurseN98 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hair type? really coily & springy..4a I guess

Current hair length? I'm guessing about 12-15 inches depending on the spot

Goal hair length? I don't really have any set plans, I'm really focusing on health right now...especially with my ends

Time since bc? bout 2 years

How long did you transition, or did you? a looong time...I think a little over 2yrs

Biggest hair challenge? Knots/split ends/detangling

Stand-by products? Homemade leave-in, Elucence, K-cutter, homemade hair oil, druide gel

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? Wash & go! (I'm very lazy  )

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? http://public.fotki.com/nurseN98/

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? Nope

Best hair compliment? My cousin is natural and she told me she wished her hair was thick & full like mines


----------



## frostydoll (Mar 28, 2007)

*K... here are my answers:

Hair type? 3c/4a

Current hair length? Shoulder length I think and some APL when stretched

Goal hair length? BSL when flat ironed

Time since bc? It'll be 2 years in May

How long did you transition, or did you? I transitioned for a year

Biggest hair challenge? I'm bored with my hair right now so I'm tempted to flat iron more frequently to switch it up. Plus shrinkage is driving me insane. 

Stand-by products? Pantene Pro-V Conditioner: Hydrating Curls, Paul Mitchell Foaming Pomade and Sculpting Foam

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? Wash and Go and every now then I do a twist out shake n' go. After taking my twists out I wet my hair in the shower without combing through and then put Foaming Pomade and Sculpting Foam in my hair.

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? There's a wet no product shot in my signature and a 6 day old rollerset in my avatar. Plus, I have a fotki with no password so have fun.

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? Umm... I was only relaxed for 4 years of my life and I like how thick my hair looks now that it's healthy and natural when straightened. I have been thinking about texlaxing lately because shrinkage drives me crazy but I still love my curls. 

Best hair compliment?Ummm.... I get a lot of compliments on my curly hair and my straight hair. I think the best is when my family tells me how healthy it looks.*


----------



## gloomgeisha (Mar 28, 2007)

Yay! This is an excellent thread idea. I'm going into my second year natural and I'm feeling as if my hair has just stopped growing all together. I'm stuck in some kind of SL-APL limbo. I'm trying to figure out what I need to do to jump start my growth again.  I'll be popping in here a lot to get some tips and tricks, I'm falling out of love with my hair at the moment. LOL! 


So how about some questions, 

Hair type? 4a

Current hair length? Between SL and APL

Goal hair length? Bra-Strap or Midback

Time since bc? 1 year.

How long did you transition, or did you? For about seven months.

Biggest hair challenge? Learning to deal with my shrinkage and knowing when to trim.

Stand-by products? Aussie Moist Conditioner, Doo Gro Moisturizing Growth Shampoo, Avocado Butter Mix, Infusium Keratin and Green Tea Restructerizer

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?

 I keep my hair in twists 95% of the time now. I used to wear wash n gos, but my hair is incredibly thick and wearing it out is kind of a hassle now that it's got a bit of length to it. 

www.motowngirl.com is where I learned to do twists.

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? Can the avatar one count? LOL!

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? No.

Best hair compliment?- Male coworker molests fro, I turn around, he says "I'm sorry...I just...couldn't...resist it...it's so...man..." The look on his face was a mixture of arousal and fear. LOL!


----------



## Ucha123 (Mar 28, 2007)

Can this thread be a sticky PLEASE?


----------



## neenzmj (Mar 28, 2007)

Hair type? majority:  *3c*

Current hair length? *mid-back (stretched)*

Goal hair length? *mid-back (unstretched)*

Time since bc? *Didn't bc.  Trainsitioned.*

How long did you transition, or did you? *approx. 18 months*

Biggest hair challenge? *detangling*

Stand-by products?  *Elucence MB, NTM leave-in*

Stand-by hair style:  *my natural curls*

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?  *see my fotki*

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *No, never!*

Best hair compliment?* When a bss owner told me I didn't need a phony pony because my own hair was beautiful.*


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Mar 28, 2007)

cabellera said:
			
		

> I suppose I'm no noble natural hair wearer. My allergic reactions to relaxers and dyes have sent me into the unknown waters of afro-textured hair ala natural! I'm exploring the world of afro-textured hair, that I don't wear in braided extensions, weaves, locs, pressed or permed. Thanks to this site, I've done the unthinkable and journeyed passed my TWA, the only natural style I'd fool with as a grown up. Nope, I decided to let it grow and use products to manage the kinky, coily, curly texture that springs forth outta my head. And no, I'm not hating on those with relaxers, weaved or extensions. I'm just allergic and too lazy and cheap to be weaving or extending my hair.
> 
> My hair is still a work in progress, but the journey is fun and exciting. Really! I can't wait to make my own concoctions! LOL! The web links from this site alone have broaden my horizons and I see the possibilities.
> 
> ...



Good luck with the henna!! Let us know how it works out!


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm so excited that so many people have responded. I feel much less alone:alcoholic! I have a question... *how do you guys deal with dull hair?* Alot of naturals have this problem I think.  For me nothing works better than setting ym hair in a style first.  Like if I want my hair to come out shiny  I have to do my twistout, fro, tie it down, and let it dry to get that really nice shine.  Some products that work for me are CD hair milk to soften the texture, kercare conditioning hair creme to get the sheen, and EVOO, but not too much.

And these are my responses to the questions...

Hair type?   *half 3c half 4a*

 Current hair length? *collarbone(stretched)*

 Goal hair length? *mid-back (unstretched)*

 Time since bc? *about 2 years*

 How long did you transition, or did you? *about 6-7 months*

 Biggest hair challenge? *dealing w/ my own texture. Like doing wash and go's etc, I just don't like the way they look on my whole head, on the back it's fine though, just the front is a different texture*

 Stand-by products? *devacurl no poo and one condition. CD hair milk*

 Stand-by hair style: *twistout on dry hair*

 Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?  *see my fotki or my avatar*

 Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *I don't think so.  I get my hair jus tas straight now as I did when it was relaxed so probably not. But I empathize w/ those naturals who have given up the fight*

 Best hair compliment?* The ladies on this board have said some really nice things.  But probably anytime when I stranger has put their hands in it, eventhough I'm not big on dirty hands passing germserplexed, but I accept the compliment.*


----------



## sweetwhispers (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't notice shine on mine or anyone's hair, i've only seen shiny hair on white people in shampoo commercials, I'm not really sure what shiny hair is supposed to look like to be honest.


----------



## N.P.R. Addict (Mar 28, 2007)

This is a great thread!  

Hair type? *3c/4a*

Current hair length? *Grazing shoulder when pressed.*

Goal hair length? *Bottom of BSL to WL varies depending on the mood.*

Time since bc? *10 Months*

How long did you transition, or did you? *6 Months*

Biggest hair challenge? *Not using heat*

Stand-by products? *Kemi Oil, EVOO, Lustrasilk Curl Activator*

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *Phony pony with a baggie, twists, twist out, braid out, puff for now.  I will do more, like buns and blowouts, once itâ€™s longer. *

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *Yes*

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *No*

Best hair compliment? *â€œI love all those curlsâ€â€”After a twist out*


----------



## luv04 (Mar 28, 2007)

And these are my responses to the questions...

Hair type? 3c/4a

Current hair length? collarbone(stretched)

Goal hair length? brastrap (unstretched)

Time since bc? 9 months and counting

How long did you transition, or did you? 9 months almost 10

Biggest hair challenge? moisture when i first chopped it was dry but ive learned to find products that help my hair stay healthy.

Stand-by products? wgo and ecostyler gel and sophia old fashion hair grease

Stand-by hair style:mid curly puff

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? my fotki password in profile

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? no i def dont think i will.. maybe ill flat irong when i get enough courage to do so 

Best hair compliment? One woman said it was the prettiest and healthiest head of hair she had seen in a long time!! that made me feel good...

ps im starting to experiment with twist outs to lock moisture in..and give gel a break!!


----------



## newme2003 (Mar 28, 2007)

Great idea!

Hair type? 4a/b

Current hair length? little longer than shoulder length

Goal hair length? as long as possible

Time since bc? 6 years

How long did you transition, or did you? 2 months b4 i put the scissors to it.

Biggest hair challenge? dry, frizzy hair.  

Stand-by products? sunsilk hydrating curls and vatika oil. gel

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?    Ponytail. I love twists and braids but am too lazy to dedicate the time it would take to do it on my own and too cheap to pay a professional

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? nope

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? nope

Best hair compliment? people tell me they like the waves in my hair when i wear it in a ponytail.


----------



## LynnieB (Mar 28, 2007)

Did the BC time to update.  i'd totally forgotten about this thread!

Hair type?  *Curly, Kinky, Wavy w/a side order of napps.*

Current hair length?  *shoulder-length stretched.*
 
Goal hair length?*as long as it will grow
* 
Time since bc? *May, 2007*

How long did you transition, or did you?    *15 months*

Biggest hair challenge? *getting a handle on HIF disease, keeping a style in for longer than a week.*

Stand-by products? 
*Aubrey Organics HSR, GBP and Desert Revitalizing
Nature's Gate poos and conditioners*
 
Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? 
*1) twists; regular and flat twists.
2) puffs*
*3) twist-outs.  starting to get tangling issues with unmanipulated wash and goes 

* Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?  *see my fotki.
* 
Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?  *Hellz to da naw!!!!!!*

Best hair compliment? *At dh's family reunion this June.....OMG, YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS!*


----------



## AllyMD (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm new at taking care of natural hair, but I wanna join in with y'all, so here I go:

Hair type: 3c/4a (I think  )

Current hair length? To top of my eye in the front and the bottom of my neck in the back

Goal hair length? Don't really have one...If I had to give one now, bra-strap length stretched or unstretched, no preference

Time since bc? I have been slowly chopping over the past 3 months..I have about 2 inches of perm left, to be chopped in 2 weeks! 

How long did you transition, or did you? 10 months at final chop

Biggest hair challenge? Styling and moisturizing

Stand-by products? BT mixed with Vatika Oil, Curls milkshake

Stand-by hair style:2 strand twists

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? I don't have one, my hair is covered most of the time

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? For now, I am very happy with the route that I am taking. But never say never.

Best hair compliment? My husband said my hair looks great and he has only known my hair long and straight prior to this.


----------



## jshor09 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hair type? everything 4a, 4b,4c 
Current hair length? almost neck length streth

Goal hair length? mid-back (unstretched)

Time since bc? it will be a yr in july

How long did you transition, or did you? 2 months ( i'm impatient)

Biggest hair challenge? coming up with different styles  an't twist or braid very well  

Stand-by products? world of curls, scurl and ntm leave in 

Stand-by hair style: my fro with headband o

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? will post in a little bit

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? I was feeling the itch  to , but decided Ginst it at this time .

Best hair compliment? when my 4 yr old said mommy your hair look so beautiful and
 i was at work and a pt family member was i love your fro


----------



## gloomgeisha (Mar 28, 2007)

luv04 said:
			
		

> ps im starting to experiment with twist outs to lock moisture in..and give gel a break!!



This has really helped me out these last few months. I was addicted to gel, used it all the time for everything and even though it was not the bad brown or black kind, it wasn't allowing me to retain much length since I was manipulating my hair everyday to style it.

What are you using for a moisturizer?

Other Topic: I like using straight Castor Oil for sheen. My hair doesn't "shine", but it can have "moist" look to it without being wet to the touch.


----------



## luv04 (Mar 28, 2007)

As a moisturizer the wgo..wild growth oil and the sophia's old fashion hair grease..i try and mix products too..but its hard when they start to cake up..lol.
also the gel i use has no alcohol...i try to not wash as much because its still kinda nippy outside..and i dont like a wet head..also for a moisturizer i use kemi oyl when had some..im steady looking for a product to give me good definition and moisture without having stiff curls but i want a firm hold..\


any suggestions ladies?..im tempted to try the mixed chicks line or kinky curly or curl junkie...im usually a minimalist..but i need a staple..holding cream but not a gel..

Im prob going to get sum coconut oil from ishopindia soon and then sum henna..im tempted..to jump on the band wagon...hehe..


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Mar 28, 2007)

Hair type?
*Kinky, curly, wavy and straight*

Current hair length?
*Past mid back*

Goal hair length?
* Waist length when stretched *

Time since bc?
*4 years*

How long did you transition, or did you?
* 1 year and 4 months*

Biggest hair challenge?
* Right now my hair is shapeless which poses a struggle with styling it*

Stand-by products?
* Oh goodness, look in my album*

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?
* I love ,love, love my braid outs! See album for tutorial*

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?
* See album*


Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?

* I've thought about it several times, but nah. *

Best hair compliment?

* 'Wow, you are the only girl here with their hair like this. I like that. I like the natural look.'*


----------



## frostydoll (Mar 28, 2007)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> Hair type?
> *Kinky, curly, wavy and straight*
> 
> Current hair length?
> ...



Where's your hair album?


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Mar 28, 2007)

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:
			
		

> Where's your hair album?



http://public.fotki.com/Bublnbrnsuga - At the moment, fotki is down, though 
pw is frizzy


----------



## NantanYah (Mar 28, 2007)

Hair type?*4b in front... very coarse! 4a in back.... Very manageable

*Current hair length?*Layers, APL in Back, collarbone sides and middle, front grazing shoulders and long bangs to an inch and a half to chin.

*Goal hair length? *Apl with bangs (when straightened and stretched

*Time since bc? *End of March last year

*How long did you transition, or did you? *8months

*Biggest hair challenge? _*Dryness, I can't handle a flat iron the way I would relaxed, hard to find products that will do the job, the time it takes to create twists and braids... I like the small ones. Frustrated with my SHRINKAGE that gives me a twa Sick of tangles, too!

*_Stand-by products?* ABBA moisture scentsation shampoo and conditioner, Abba nourishing, For CW Suave Tropical Coconut with HE Hello Hydration, I spray puffs with Olive oil and distilled water (gonna add hemseed oil to the mix), I'm still trying to find a good DC for now I use L'oreal Natures therapy Megamoisture in very dry hair and I just made a mixture with cholesterol and olive oil. I like Hollywood Olive Cream in my damp hair. I just discovered using it this way last night. It feels amazing* 

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *Braids and twists, then twistouts and braidouts for a week.
*
Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *Fotki name is NantanYah, I have to add updates. This is another project I have started and not finished, I'll try to do that by next week.
*
Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *Yeah, I do. It was waaaay more manageable then, but I can't do it for very important reasons. 
*
Best hair compliment? *People always tell me how great it is that I have natural hair. The ladies always tell me they wish they had the nerve and so forth. Me are more respectful in general... they call me sista (very appropriate) and queen. With a relaxer it was "Hey shawty!" and Come here ma. Very inappropriate. I've had a very good response and a couple of ignorant statements from my granny "when are you gonna perm that s$%#?! But other than that it's been cool, lol!*​


----------



## N.P.R. Addict (Mar 28, 2007)

sweetwhispers said:
			
		

> I don't notice shine on mine or anyone's hair, i've only seen shiny hair on white people in shampoo commercials, I'm not really sure what shiny hair is supposed to look like to be honest.


 
Shiny hair is actually an illusion.  The light refracts off of straight hair easier than it does off of coily hair.  Therefor straight hair looks shinier.  Just make sure you moisturize and you will be fine.


----------



## Shawnee66 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hair type?  *4B* (very course and dry)

Current hair length? *5 in.*

Goal hair length? *don't have one*

Time since bc? *1 year and 3 months
*
How long did you transition, or did you?  *6 months*

Biggest hair challenge? *Dry hair*

Stand-by products?  *Suave moisture conditioner and Aussie Moist I needs to detangle my hair in the shower after I wash it.
*
Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?  *twist or twist out*

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? 







Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *Yes, because my hair is extremely dry.  I have tried all types of moisturizer and oils, but I still haven't found the right product.*

Best hair compliment?  *I had a lady chase me down in the subway to tell me she like my twist out and how did I do it.  *


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 28, 2007)

Hair type? curly, natural 3c-4a (not sure)

Current hair length? little past shoulder in the back

Goal hair length? waist

Time since bc?  Almost a year 

How long did you transition, or did you? yeah I transition for six months

Biggest hair challenge? deciding how I am going to wear my hair today.

Stand-by products? curls, curl keeper this makes my curls stand out more. 

Stand-by hair style- condition wash my hair comb while in the shower, shake while in the shower and then apply curl keeper through my hair and go, sometimes I might add a band.


Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?  I will post one at a later date

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?  No.  The relaxer damaged my scalp more then anything.  My hair was always breaking it would look so pretty then there be a breaking spot I could never figure it out and it always itch me something terrbile.  I love straight hair but I love this look now and I just don't want to change it.  Plus its really freeing.  You can never have a bad hair day.  You can wet it twist a few around your finger and put it up in a ponytail or clip.  

Best hair compliment? Its super soft and really cute.  I am thinking about doing it to.  You don't mind if you hair gets wet nope.  I am washing it when i get home anyway. 

I love being natural. I have my moments where I want to go straight and I can do that, but I really have gotten use to how my hair is and I really love it a lot and when I get it straight which it has only been straight for a full day I couldnt' wait to get in the shower and wash it back out to normal


----------



## hrtbndr21 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hair type? 4a with random 3c pieces, thick super coily and dense.

Current hair length? 9-11 inches all around/ 1" past collar bone at the bottom 2" past chin at the top.

Goal hair length? BSL streched hopefully the top will catch up.

Time since bc? 7 months

How long did you transition, or did you? Transitioned about 16 months with braids.

Biggest hair challenge? Knotty tangly ends .

Stand-by products? ORS Carrot Oil, CON green shampoo, Kera care itchy scalp conditioner, and WGO.

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? Pretty boring now that I can get my streched hair into a bun w/ out blowdrying that's all I do. The usual doughnut but I use a satiny scrunchy to wrap my hair around. On the weekends pony puff or head band puff.

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? My album public.fotki.com/hrtbndr21  more natural pix coming soon.

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? Can't say never but I don't think I'll ever go bone straight again maybe texturized someday.

Best hair compliment? I wore my hair in a big head band puff during the winter and this guy at the shop where I got my glasses adjusted said "Wow I really like your hair it's cool." It was kind of random


----------



## LovetheLord (Mar 28, 2007)

I have just decided to go natural.  I definitely need some support.  My mother is so negative about it and so are my sisters.  my husband does support it though.  I am just a little fearful of it.  I know that sounds crazy, but living with relaxed hair is all I know.  I have been brainwashed for so long that straight hair is better and if you don't have "good hair" you need a relaxer.   

I am also doing this for my daughter, she is 3 months old and I want her to be natural, so I guess I kind of want to do this with her and let her have a positive role model with natural hair in her life.  Sometimes I wish my mother would never have put a relaxer in my hair, but I can't blame her she had seven girls.  

Anyway just wanted to get that off my chest.  

(Say aloud every day: Please God, help me not to put another relaxer in my head.)


----------



## babyblue (Mar 28, 2007)

Hair type?
-4a/b

Current hair length?
-last time i checked 3 in from waist in the back.

Goal hair length?
-waist

Time since bc?
-never bc'd.  

How long did you transition, or did you?
-transitioned for >2 yrs.

Biggest hair challenge?
-trying to do cornrows/flat twits and any styles requiring nice even parts cause my hair is extremely thick and it's a bit difficult to navigate through this bush to do those styles by myself.

Stand-by products?
-Elucence shampoo and conditioners, castor oil, aubrey's gpb, aphogee reconstructor.

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?
-bun, french twist or clipped up in a claw clip

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?
-fotki link in my sig

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?
-i sometimes miss the straight styles but i dont miss the relaxing process.

Best hair compliment?
-that it looks very heathy
-also when I met one of my favorite entertainers and he complimented me on my hair I was


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 28, 2007)

*Hair type?*
Very tightly coiled/kinky/frizzy
*Current hair length?*
Almost armpit length in the back...the front and sides range from lip length to shoulder length. However, the strange thing is this: when I measure different sections of my hair with a ruler, they are all nearly the same length (8+ inches), but when stretched, the front and sides appear to be shorter than the back.
*Goal hair length?*
At least armpit length all over...then brastrap/midback length in the future
*Time since bc?*
23 months...however, I had to do two BCs. After my first BC on May 1st 2005, I had 3-4 inches. After my 2nd BC a week later, I started with less than 1/2 an inch of hair!

*How long did you transition, or did you?*
Almost 8 months (Oct 7, 2004 thru Apr 30, 2005)
*Biggest hair challenge?*
I guess it would be shrinkage, but now I've been embracing it and have given up combing my hair out when it's dry.
*Stand-by products?*
Not sure what you mean by "stand-by". I don't use many products...just shampoo, conditioner, and a moisturizer. And I've never had any true staple products. Currently, I've been using Creme of Nature Shampoo, Aussie Moist Conditioner, and BB Oil Moisturizer with Castor Oil and Aloe. I sometimes use just plain distilled water to moisturize.
*Stand-by hair style?*
Lately, I've been wearing my hair in a puff at the crown of my head with a ponytail holder! This is a mini-milestone for me. I used to use thin satin scarfs or those ouchless headbands to form some sort of puff. Now I can just wash/rinse my hair and smooth it into a puff with a ponytail holder.
*Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?*
Yes. Check out my album in the link in my signature.
*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?*
NO WAY! I went natural because I hated getting relaxer touch-ups...the smell, the occassional burns, ugh! No more for me...no thought of texturizing either. I was SO glad that I discovered women online with natural hair. I was like "hey, I can have beautiful hair without those awful chemicals!" At that point, I didn't care about my hair looking straight or being a certain texture...I just wanted to stop applying those chemicals to my head, plus I was curious to see what my hair looked like without chemicals. It's sad to say that I used to think all black women had relaxed hair. I'm glad the habit of getting my mom to relax my hair was broken a few months after joining LHCF.
*Best hair compliment?*
"I love you hair!" and many more!


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, great topic!!  And it's so nice to see some of you longer haired natural girls.  I have something to look forward to.  

Hair type? 3b, 4a, 4b (a lot of variety)

Current hair length? 5-5.5 inches 

Goal hair length? Tailbone length

Time since bc?  7 mos

How long did you transition, or did you? 3 mos

Biggest hair challenge? Not having enough length to put my hair in a ponytail or bun

Stand-by products? I love ORS hair mayonnaise.  Still haven't found my staples

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? Wash n go. 

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?  My album is at fotki.com/deeraven pw: napturality (I think)

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? All the time, but that's just because my hair isn't long enough to style the way I want to.

Best hair compliment? I don't really have one.  Any compliment is good I guess.


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Mar 28, 2007)

LovetheLord said:
			
		

> I have just decided to go natural. I definitely need some support. My mother is so negative about it and so are my sisters. my husband does support it though. I am just a little fearful of it. I know that sounds crazy, but living with relaxed hair is all I know. I have been brainwashed for so long that straight hair is better and if you don't have "good hair" you need a relaxer.
> 
> I am also doing this for my daughter, she is 3 months old and I want her to be natural, so I guess I kind of want to do this with her and let her have a positive role model with natural hair in her life. Sometimes I wish my mother would never have put a relaxer in my hair, but I can't blame her she had seven girls.
> 
> ...



Awwww...I don't know you, but I'm proud of you for doing this for your little girl.  It hard to shake off all that programming about hair, but as you start to love your own kinks, and curls, and coils it'll be like second nature.  I wish you hair blessings for your attempt this time to go natural hopefully this and other threads wil motivate and encourage you I know they always help me out.  GOOD LUCK! 
p.s. babyblue I'm shouting you out.  I love your hair!!


----------



## frostydoll (Mar 28, 2007)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> http://public.fotki.com/Bublnbrnsuga - At the moment, fotki is down, though
> pw is frizzy



Thanks for the info I left to go to class but Fotki is up now. Your hair is gorgeous and so much inspiration for me to leave my hair alone and not texlax it lol. I haven't made it through your entire album yet though. I leave comments not a lurker lol. 

Thanks again!


----------



## starfish79 (Mar 28, 2007)

I *really* needed this thread GREAT IDEA!!!  

Hair type? Not sure, 3a/b with 4a

Current hair length? APL

Goal hair length? BSL unstretched

Time since bc? N/A...I did around 4 deep trims each taking off 3-4 inches.

How long did you transition, or did you? A little over a year.

Biggest hair challenge? Keeping my hair moisturized. Finding products that work well with my hair. Having variety in styles.

Stand-by products? Coconut oil, conditioner, Giovanni Direct are always in my stash!

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? I usually bun with an occasional puff.

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? My hair in Oct. 2006






Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? I guess it depends on the day. I've been completely natural for about two years but I still struggle with my hair.

Best hair compliment? "It's so soft, and big, and pretty. I LOVE it, you should do this more often!!" - my wide-eyed cousin a few days ago on the floppy afro I had after brushing out my hair


----------



## Cheleigh (Mar 28, 2007)

Hair type? *Kinky/coily/curly (I think 4a)*

Current hair length? *10"-probably around neck unstretched*

Goal hair length? *past shoulder to bra strap unstretched*

Time since bc? *One year*

How long did you transition, or did you? *One year*

Biggest hair challenge? *Tangles and dry ends*

Stand-by products? *Aubrey Organics, IC Fantasia Blue Gel, Aveda Humectant, Regis Olive Oil, Denman 4, Castor Oil*

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *Afro Puff, Low Pony*

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *photo album*

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *Can't say that I do*

Best hair compliment? *No one can remember what I looked like with straight hair.*


----------



## jjjackie (Mar 28, 2007)

*Hair type?
*not sure. 4a/b. Very Frizzy
*Current hair length?*
8-9 inches
*Goal hair length?*
Armpit length. I want to be able to pull it all back in a bun. 15-20 inches would be my ultimate goal
*Time since bc?*
I cut it in August 05
*How long did you transition, or did you?*
9 months
*Biggest hair challenge?*
My hair is very frizzy. I put twist in and the next day they look a mess. I am trying to find a good hard gel so my twist can last at least a week. I think that is my biggest struggle; dealing with the frizz.
*Stand-by products?*
Pantene daily moisture renewal, and suave clarifying shampoo
*Stand-by hair style?*
I am not sure I have one but I would say twist pulled back in a bun. I just need to find a good gel to tame the frizz.
*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?*
Honestly, there are times when I am dealing with the frizz that I get discouraged. I look at other peoples twist that last 2-3 weeks without as much frizz as I get in one day and just wish my hair was straight. But I will continue to look for a product to tame the frizz.
*Best hair compliment?*
"Your hair is so pretty!"


----------



## EMJazzy (Mar 28, 2007)

Hair type? *Loose 4a in the front, tight 4a in the back
*
Current hair length? *Collarbone stretched*

Goal hair length? *BSL unstretched*

Time since bc? *n/a*

How long did you transition, or did you? *Transitioned out of a perm with braids
*
Biggest hair challenge? *knots  *

Stand-by products? *castor oil, Proclaim curl activator gel, Fantasia IC Thick n Shine, Aloe Vera Gel, and any moisturizing conditioner
*
Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *pulled back in a bun with a bear claw clip or octopus claw clip, twists and twist outs
*
Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *In fotki
*
Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *No, my hair was see thru and very thin back in those days  
*
Best hair compliment? *"Your hair is soooo soft"*


----------



## hopeful (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi LovetheLord!  I really know how you feel.  I first bc'd in 2005.  I remember being fearful as well.  I had not really seen my natural hair since I was a little girl and even then only for a little bit because it was always kept pressed.  My mother is negative about natural hair as well and when she first saw my natural hair I actually felt like she was ashamed of me.  Not long after that I ended up relaxing again and of course regretting that.

I bc'd again in 2006 and this time it has been easier for me as I am getting used to my natural hair and more confident.  I still don't think my mother "likes" my natural hair because in her eyes it's not "good" enough but she doesn't say anything because she doesn't want to hurt my feelings.  The last time I showed her my hair she said ooh if you pressed it it would be so long, and then she caught herself and said, well if that's what you wanted to do.  I just wanted to wish you the best of luck.  The journey isn't always easy but it's certainly worthwhile.



			
				LovetheLord said:
			
		

> I have just decided to go natural. I definitely need some support. My mother is so negative about it and so are my sisters. my husband does support it though. I am just a little fearful of it. I know that sounds crazy, but living with relaxed hair is all I know. I have been brainwashed for so long that straight hair is better and if you don't have "good hair" you need a relaxer.
> 
> I am also doing this for my daughter, she is 3 months old and I want her to be natural, so I guess I kind of want to do this with her and let her have a positive role model with natural hair in her life. Sometimes I wish my mother would never have put a relaxer in my hair, but I can't blame her she had seven girls.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 29, 2007)

Hair type?
3c, 4a, 4b

Current hair length?
BSL stretched

Goal hair length?
HBL stretched

Time since bc?
Didn't bc

How long did you transition, or did you?
About 13 months in 1996

Biggest hair challenge?
Style challenged

Stand-by products?
Conditioner, jojoba and castor oils, aloe vera gel, and Aphrogee.

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?
One braid held up with a claw or octopus clip, and mostly in a baggy.

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=1864327&postcount=235

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?
No, I prefer my hair curly, and it would not hold a curl when it was relaxed.  It didn't feel like my hair when it was relaxed.  I wanted my natural hair immediately after putting the relaxer in.  I've been natural over 40 years of my life so I'm certain that I will remain natural.  I do straighten on occasion.

Best hair compliment?
"Your hair looks so healthy"

ETA: length change


----------



## ToyToy (Mar 29, 2007)

I love this thread!

*Hair type*: 4a/b

*Current Hair Length*: almost shoulder length when stretched

*Goal hair length*: midback (stretched) 

*Time since BC*: 1 year 1 month (Bc-ed in February of 2006)

*How long did you transition*: I didn't. I just went for it!

*Biggest Hair Challenge(s): *KNOTS & TANGLES!!!!! Split ends (I have cut most of them last weekend). Very dry hair.

*Stand-by hair products*: Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo, Pantene R&N Breakage Defense hair mask, Joico K-Pak Reconstructor, SheaMoisture Leave-In, Fantasia IC gel (the blue one), Vatika Oil, Castor Oil, Shea Butter

*Stand-by Hair Style*: two large cornrows

*Picture?* Sorry, not at this time

*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?* No, I am not planning to . 

*Best Hair Compliment*: "Your hair looks so nice like this" (I was wearing a puff)


----------



## LynnieB (Mar 29, 2007)

well a couple years ago i had bangs.  they've been steadily growing out since then and got quite long 

so what did i do to them?  i chopped 'em that's what and was so surprised how much of a difference it made to not have relaxed hair hanging on!

so, they're officially 100% natural and very short (about 4-5.5 inches) lol: - hopefully i can work them until they grow out a bit LOL.


----------



## SSBD (Mar 29, 2007)

Hair type? Still trying to figutre it out

Current hair length? TWA In the front it strectches to my eyes and the back is on my neck.

Goal hair length? For now Healthy Thick BSL

Time since bc? 1 month and some days

How long did you transition, or did you? 3 or 4 months

Biggest hair challenge? Learning what to do with it

Stand-by products? Pantene Pro V Hydration Curls

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? well the only thing i can do with it right now is a mini fro so i just wash and go and wear my twa

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? just the one in my signature but there will be more

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? no thank you

Best hair compliment? I like your hair it look so good on you. WOW. 

Great thread by the way and ladies you all have some beautiful hair...i can't wait til i can wear a puff that is my goal for now...hopefully it grows enough so i can wear a puff this summer.

The only thing is i don't apply things to my scalp because i can not get to it...i don't want to have to have to comb it a lot and that would be the only way that i know of to do it...any suggestions...

WHAT THINGS R U LADIES PUTTING ON UR SCALP???


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Mar 29, 2007)

I haven't had any problems with my scalp, so I don't usually put anything on it. Sometimes when I straighten my hair out it gets dry so I put some Mizani's Rose H2O, or keracare conditioning hair dress. Or if i'm wearing and twist style for a while.  Myabe some of the other ladies can give you some tips


----------



## Cheleigh (Mar 29, 2007)

> The only thing is i don't apply things to my scalp because i can not get to it...i don't want to have to have to comb it a lot and that would be the only way that i know of to do it...any suggestions...
> 
> WHAT THINGS R U LADIES PUTTING ON UR SCALP???



I rarely put anything on my scalp--it doesn't need it. My scalp likes water the most, and it seems to penetrate. The rare times I might put a little oil on it, I just put the oil/grease on my fingertips and massage the different areas of my hair until I feel I've gotten most of it.  I don't oil my scalp by parting it and running a line of grease through it like my mama did when I was a kid.


----------



## Qetesh (Mar 29, 2007)

Hair type? 3c 

Current hair length?  Waistlength 

Goal hair length? Tailbone length 

Time since bc? N/A

How long did you transition, or did you? N/A

Biggest hair challenge? Taming my natural hair and avoiding too much poof

Stand-by products? Caster Oil, ACV, homemade buttercream, almond oil, Giovanni direct I donâ€™t have a set in stone conditioner or shampoo but I love cheapie conditioners Vo5 and Hello Hydrations. Currently I use breakthro moisturizing shampoo with a little neem oil added. I have also been on a Garnier kick although I am thinking of trying to go more natural. 

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? I generally do braidouts when my hair is natural, during the summer wash and goâ€™s. I like to mix it up with rollersets/flexirod sets and occationally I will even mess around with an updo- or partial updo. I flat iron my hair every 2 months so nearly half the time its sort of â€œrelaxerâ€ straight. 

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? Check out my fotki 

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? I never have been but I like the options I have now

Best hair compliment? A girl who has absolutely beautiful tailbone length hair at work told me she likes my hair soo much because I can do so much with it, her hair is pretty much straight but mine curls to whatever I want it to so easily. I really took this as a compliment because I have always envied her hair, also sometimes I get down and out about all the texture and bigness of my hair.


----------



## delecie (Mar 30, 2007)

Hair type? *4a/4b*

Current hair length? *Shoulder length when straightened*

Goal hair length? *Below my shoulder blades*

Time since bc? *12 years*

How long did you transition, or did you? *I did not transition.*

Biggest hair challenge?* Styling it, knots and tangles  *

Stand-by products? *Homemade herbal shampoo, Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol (before using I add castor oil, aloe vera gel, avocado oil, honey, and extra virgin olive oil), essential oils, assorted butters (shea, mango, avocado) and additional carrier oils (almond and jojoba)*

Stand-by hair style (and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because a lot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves). *Double strand twists*

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *No! *

Best hair compliment? *"Oh my G_d! You look so ethnic!"  *


----------



## napbella (Mar 30, 2007)

Hair type? 4a
Current hair length? 2ins  from bsl when stretched
Goal hair length? waist length
Time since bc? 3 yrs--I wore it short for a 1.5 yrs, then I got serious about long hair.
How long did you transition, or did you? 4 mos
Biggest hair challenge? Keeping it moisturized

Stand-by products? Keracare shampoo/con, Suave milk and honey, wgo,castor oil, eo's to keep it smelling good.  I did the MTG thingy, but that smell was not for me. 

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?  Twists, they give me alot of options. 

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? I need to update my fotki since my hair has gotten longer, but I have a few in there of my bc growing out.

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? No

Best hair compliment? I get alot of them, but I cherish the ones I get from Brothers, you know, alot of us still can't appreciate what God gave us.


----------



## glamazon386 (Mar 30, 2007)

SSBD said:
			
		

> WHAT THINGS R U LADIES PUTTING ON UR SCALP???



I don't use anything on my scalp either.


----------



## SEMO (Mar 30, 2007)

gloomgeisha said:
			
		

> Best hair compliment?- Male coworker molests fro, I turn around, he says "I'm sorry...I just...couldn't...resist it...it's so...man..." The look on his face was a mixture of arousal and fear. LOL!


 
This is funny! 

My turn.....

Hair type: 3c/4a

Current length: neck length unstrecthed

Goal length: collar bone unstrecthed
Time since big chop: 8 months

Length of transition: 16 months

Biggest hair challenge: maintaining moisture wearing a ponytail everyday, tangled ends, hard water, finding the right products for each season (winter was hard)

Stand by products: garnier fructis curl and shine leave-in, dove intense moisture conditioner, porosity control, ORS replenishing pak, jojoba oil

Stand by hair style: ponytail  

Picture: see avatar

Do I ever want to be relaxed again?: probably not.  I didn't like going in to get a touch-up, plus the price went up every time I went in.  My scalp would burn and scab, even though my hair was healthy and looked great then.

Best hair compliment: "You never should have been relaxed in the 1st place.  You hair is so pretty."

ETA:
For the person who asked about putting stuff on the scalp, I have recently started using parnevu t-tree oil (walmart) on my scalp.  It's  nice light oil that gives my scalp a refreshed feeling.

ETA (again): I just remembered that I got that t-tree oil from the local BSS.  But they do sell a different brand of the t-tree oil at Wal-Mart.


----------



## angellazette (Mar 30, 2007)

SSBD said:
			
		

> WHAT THINGS R U LADIES PUTTING ON UR SCALP???




Sometimes I take a little bit of oil and put if on my fingertips and massage into my scalp.


----------



## SSBD (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you ladies...

Does any body use MTG or LR or MN or something like that...if so how


----------



## starfish79 (Mar 30, 2007)

SSBD said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies...
> 
> Does any body use MTG or LR or MN or something like that...if so how


 
I use LR when I remember and am not pressed for time so  maybe twice a month. I've noticed a difference even with my sporadic use. I just part the hair and rub it into the scalp. I don't use it on my hair at all.


----------



## remnant (Mar 30, 2007)

bLackButtaFly said:
			
		

> Hair type?
> 4b
> 
> Current hair length?
> ...


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 30, 2007)

Hair type? *Mostly 4A, 3C in back*

Current hair length? *Collarbone stretched*

Goal hair length? *Bra Strap unstretched*

Time since bc? *N/A
*
How long did you transition, or did you? *N/A*

Biggest hair challenge? *Being patient, and loving my hair at each length stage*

Stand-by products? *MTG, Scurl,and Castor Oil*

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *Cornrows, Wig, or Weave*

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *Very Few*

Best Compliment? *Your hair is so full and beautiful!**


*


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 31, 2007)

SSBD said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies...
> 
> Does any body use MTG or LR or MN or something like that...if so how



I use MTG.  I use a plastic color developer bottle with a small tip opening so that I don't have to part my hair to apply it.  I use it about 3-4 times a week. HTH


----------



## jshor09 (Mar 31, 2007)

that is me and my fro sorry pic is so big with my brothers and hubby is kneeling


----------



## SSBD (Apr 1, 2007)

I have pics now link in my profile


----------



## healthyhairin07 (Apr 1, 2007)

Great thread!!!

Hair type? 4a

Current hair length?  shoulder length (stretched)

Goal hair length?  midback

Time since bc? about three years

How long did you transition, or did you?  I think it was a year. 

Biggest hair challenge?  Dealing with part of my hair that is heat damaged (straight) from using a curling iron on high without any heat protectant.  I wish I would've known.  That was before joining this board of course.  

Stand-by products?  Suave conditioner for cowashes, Fantasia IC Gel

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?  Sorry I don't anything spectacular.  I usually just cowash my hair in the morning, then I put gel in it and brush it back with a boar bristle brush.  

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?  in my avatar there's a picture of my hair pressed and in my signature there's a picture of my every day hairstyle.



Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?  No way.  I get so many compliments about my hair since it's natural.  Plus, I would miss my curls.  

Best hair compliment?  You have a good grain of hair.  I've had several women down south say that about my wavy hair.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, it takes time to know your hair that's for sure, especially if you are trying to grow it to bra strap and beyond. I have done 2 really good trims in the last six months to get rid of any dry ends that were getting on my last nerve and to ensure thickness all the way to the end of the strands.
My biggest challenges are: Balancing moisture with protein and fats to keep the fine strands from breaking. These will break my hair in a heartbeat and make it shed: adding commercial liquid conditioners mixed with oils. Any commercial moisturizers> glycerine sprays or moisturizing sprays. Loves: natural heavy oils, cholesterol, and shea butter mixed with natural oils and wildgrowth to keep it supple and soft. It really loves water sprays and overnight baggies and most recently, natural cornrows! Go figure!


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Apr 1, 2007)

Hair type? *I don't really subscribe to the "hair typing" theory but since this question was asked I would say "4A."*

Current hair length? *Longest layer is (hovering @ or just above armpit length)...doesn't seem to be growing any longer either.   It is growing but I don't think I'm retaining a lot of length since I have to deal with tangles/knots all the time. *

Goal hair length? * I can't really say (I thought it was armpit length) but I really just want my hair to grow to a length I'm comfortable with (full armpit all around or longer?)*

Time since bc?  *I bypassed this all together. *

How long did you transition, or did you?* I guess I could say I "transitioned" for several years.  My last relaxer was August 2002.  My hair was "trimmed" over the years and the rest (of the relaxed ends) probably broke off.   This was all before I discovered  Cathy Howse and hair message boards--I'd yet to adopt healthy hair-care practices.*

Biggest hair challenge? *Knots, ugh!  I feel like I can't gain any "real" length because everyday I have to cut the knots (or pull them out ).  This only started within the last year or so...before that I never really noticed because my hair was in braids (during all or most of "the college years).  I only got a relaxer when I turned 16 but before that I don't remember knots either...hmm...*

Stand-by products? *I love Kenra moisturizing shampoo and conditoner, Aphogee Treatment for Damaged Hair, Ultra Black Hair Deep Conditioner.  The last two products are only used on "as needed basis"--I find that I no longer have to use these products as much as I did in the past but I will always make sure that I have them within my reach--if needed.*

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *For around the house: two strand twists-sometimes braids.  For outside of the house:  Fake buns (made using human hair) or hair attachments (hair scrunchie or fake afro puff). I've only wore a "twist-out" one time outside of the home/house. *

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? * No, but I was thinking of taking one.*

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *I've considered this off and on...not sure--I don't really like chemicals and I hate the "retouching of the roots" process.*

Best hair compliment? *I'm told all the time that I have very soft hair. *


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Apr 1, 2007)

SSBD said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies...
> 
> Does any body use MTG or LR or MN or something like that...if so how




*I use Lenzi's Request twice a week. I might try another growth stimulant though.  I've used MTG in the past.*


----------



## Divalicious (Apr 1, 2007)

bLackButtaFly said:
			
		

> After reading the thread on Nice and Wavy deciding to relax, I thought it would be nice to start a thread that supports those who are natural. Dealing with your own hair, is a continual challenge, and being natural presents its own set of difficulties. We can use this thread, to talk about our challenges with natural hair and how to solve them, also as a natural check-in, and just a thread where you can know you're not alone if you're dealing with natural Hair issues. There are other women out there who are going through the same thing. You are not alone!
> 
> Also keeping with the spirit of LHCF this is not a place of judgment, whether you decide to end your natural hair journey, or are trying to decide to begin one you can post here, and give and gain some insight.
> 
> ...


 


I hope to master more hairstyles, lol.


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Apr 2, 2007)

Hair type? 4a/b

Current hair length? a bit below my ear when stretched

Goal hair length?as long as possible, I just want to see it! 

Time since bc? Superbowl Sunday...2 months?

How long did you transition, or did you? I transitioned for 6 months

Biggest hair challenge? finding the courage to wear my natural hair out 

Stand-by products? Sap Moss Shampoo and Conditioner, Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner, Oyin Whipped Pudding, Boundless Tresses, 

Stand-by hair style? Wigs, Cornrows and Braids! 

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? Yes, several in my fotki and my avitar

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? As long as I can flat iron it and it will be straight, then I will stay natural.  I want tons of options! 

Best hair compliment? Hmm, none yet..


----------



## delecie (Apr 3, 2007)

Divalicious said:
			
		

> I hope to master more hairstyles, lol.


 
This is one of my problems! I can't do small cornrows and I don't know how to do flat twists. I've read instructions for flat twists but mine do not look neat! I'm bored with my double strand twists (my hair shrinks a lot) so I really need more styling options and the ability to do them! Sometimes I feel H & H (hopeless and homely) when it comes to my hair.


----------



## Poobity (Apr 3, 2007)

Hair type?  Nappy......4a-ish hair.....my hair is mainly undefined coils

Current hair length? Brastap when lightly flat-ironed/stretched  

Goal hair length? Waist would be nice

Time since bc? I've never had a bc.....I've always been natural

How long did you transition, or did you? Even though I've been natural, I had to cut off damaged ends due to much pressing

Biggest hair challenge? Dryness...and trying to retain length to get over the brastrap hump

Stand-by products? Lustrasilk Cholesterol (the one w/ shea butter) and BB Moisturizing lotion (the one w/ castor oil and aloe)

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? Usually twists or a puff.  Right now I'm braided.

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? My avatar pic shows my hair in a french braid on twisted hair

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? I've never had a relaxer, but was seriously contemplating it.

Best hair compliment?  Your hair is so pretty.  Don't put chemicals in it.


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Apr 3, 2007)

delecie said:
			
		

> This is one of my problems! I can't do small cornrows and I don't know how to do flat twists. I've read instructions for flat twists but mine do not look neat! I'm bored with my double strand twists (my hair shrinks a lot) so I really need more styling options and the ability to do them! Sometimes I feel H & H (hopeless and homely) when it comes to my hair.


 PRactice makes perfect.  Try perfecting your french braid, and then just keep making them smaller and tighter each time you try.  Or have a friend do it for you or teach you on a baby doll.  BUt keep trying the more you do it the better you'll get at it


----------



## delecie (Apr 4, 2007)

bLackButtaFly said:
			
		

> PRactice makes perfect. Try perfecting your french braid, and then just keep making them smaller and tighter each time you try. Or have a friend do it for you or teach you on a baby doll. BUt keep trying the more you do it the better you'll get at it


 
Thank you for your suggestions and encouragement. I will continue to practice.


----------



## Divalicious (Apr 4, 2007)

delecie said:
			
		

> Sometimes I feel H & H (hopeless and homely) when it comes to my hair.


 
LOL, me too. My one and only hairstyle is braidouts. And I use rollers because I like how bouncy and big it looks. When I don't use rollers, it looks crimpy and plain. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. After I get my haircut (hopefully next week), I'll start practising. I tried pincurls once and that was a disaster. But when I was transistioning, that was my staple style. So, I'm going to re-visit that again.


----------



## BK Bombshell (Apr 4, 2007)

Hair type? *I think 4a*

Current hair length? *It's uneven but BSL*

Goal hair length? *BSL but even*

Time since bc? *20 years*

How long did you transition, or did you? *I didn't really transition.  I just never got another touch up so when my hair started breaking, I cut it off.*

Biggest hair challenge? *Styling my hair and the dreaded tangles*.

Stand-by products? *Coconut, olive, vatika and black castor oils; my homemade concoctions; Organix Coconut conditioner for my co-washes; Aubrey Organics GBP, Honeysuckle Rose and Island Naturals and my HG: henna*

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?  *I'm in two-strand twists 99% of the time.  I pull them back in a pony for work.  For years I wore twistouts, but my hair kept breaking at my shoulders.  Now that I'm past that point, I'm looking to branch out into other styles.  I'm not that good at cornrowing but I'm going to give the flat twists a try.*

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *No, not yet.  But I have been spotted at the NY meetings so I assure you I'm real. * 

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? I* can't lie, I've been tempted.  Especially after spending an hour flatironing my hair and then watching it rise like a loaf of bread as the day went on.  *

Best hair compliment? *One of my favorites is from my friend: After seeing my hair out of twists for the first time he said "Is all that yours?  You have so much..." then he got tongue tied and started waving his hands around my head.*


----------



## sholly6 (Apr 4, 2007)

bLackButtaFly said:
			
		

> After reading the thread on Nice and Wavy deciding to relax, I thought it would be nice to start a thread that supports those who are natural. Dealing with your own hair, is a continual challenge, and being natural presents its own set of difficulties.  We can use this thread, to talk about our challenges with natural hair and how to solve them,  also as a natural check-in, and just a thread where you can know you're not alone if you're dealing with natural Hair issues. There are other women out there who are going through the same thing.  You are not alone!
> 
> Also keeping with the spirit of LHCF this is not a place of judgment, whether you decide to end your natural hair journey, or are trying to decide to begin one you can post here, and give and gain some insight.
> 
> ...


 love my hair


----------



## tkj25 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hair type? 4a, thick, lush, nappy, frizzy, coily tc's (tiny curls)

Current hair length? 5-5.5 in all over (naturally layered fro)

Goal hair length? 1st: 10 in. (collar) 2nd: 15 in. (armpit) 3rd: 20 in. (midback) 4th: 25 in. (waistlength) -- all stretched, ultimately i'd like to grow waistlength twists.

Time since bc? 1 yr -- bc'd march '06

How long did you transition, or did you? didn't. just shaved it bald. started from scratch.

Biggest hair challenge? dryness, tangles/knots, mad shrinkage 80%+, thankfully, my regime has taken care of all of these issues for me (except the shrinkage ) i just hope i don't have to adapt it too much once it grows longer.

Stand-by products? multi-vitamins, msm, biotin, silica. i love to make my own hair products! (i hope to be able to sell them someday). i'm a notorious kitchen scientist/product junky 

my homemade staples are: aloe vera gel, vegetable glycerine, flax seed gel, shea & avocado butters, jojoba, castor, coconut & grapeseed oils ...

my commercial staples are: no-poos (suave, sally's generics), aussie moist, wave nouveau finishing mist, aubrey organics conditioners (rose mosqueta & gpb), paul mitchell awaphui leave-in, trader joe's conditioners ...

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? mainly twists, braid-a-twists, pony puffs, and yarn braids. i recently learned how to cornrow, so i can't wait to experiment once i take my braids out 

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? 
http://public.fotki.com/tkj25/

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? no. but i've seen some drop dead gorgeous relaxed/texturized heads here that made me wish my tc's could handle the chemicals ... but really, i believe do you when it comes to hair -- i so do not vibe with militant nappies. this is actually my 2nd big chop. i tried texturizing after growing out 16-18 in. natural hair. it was a huge mistake.  it's just not me. i really love my natural hair. 

Best hair compliment? "your hair looks like a lion's mane!"  i can't wait til my mane grow back again hhg


----------



## SSBD (Apr 9, 2007)

Okay i am so BORED with my twa right now...i like to change styles a lot and it is hard keeping my hair like this...i can't get braids for another 2 1/2 weeks and i am going crazy...i don't know what to do....I can't take this anymore!!!!

Sorry i had to vent...


----------



## Mystic (Apr 16, 2007)

SSBD said:
			
		

> Okay i am so BORED with my twa right now...i like to change styles a lot and it is hard keeping my hair like this...i can't get braids for another 2 1/2 weeks and i am going crazy...i don't know what to do....I can't take this anymore!!!!
> 
> Sorry i had to vent...



Why don't you consider wearing tweeny weeny wigs.  I have been doing that (the wigs look so natural), and changing them often takes away the boredom of my TWA.


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 16, 2007)

Mystic said:
			
		

> Why don't you consider wearing tweeny weeny wigs.  I have been doing that (the wigs look so natural), and changing them often takes away the boredom of my TWA.



What's a teeny weeny wig Mystic?


----------



## Mystic (Apr 23, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> What's a teeny weeny wig Mystic?



Very short wigs.  For visual: http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...limit=20&value1=0&value2=14&value3=3&search=0

I am sporting a custom made LF that is also very short.


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 23, 2007)

Mystic said:
			
		

> Very short wigs.  For visual: http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...limit=20&value1=0&value2=14&value3=3&search=0
> 
> I am sporting a custom made LF that is also very short.



Oh okay... Hey I was looking at that same wig on hairsisters a while back! Did you buy it? I was scared to bc I didn't know how it was gonna look.


----------



## honeybadgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

there were times when i wanted to relax again but it soon fads. i just love my natural hair. of course it takes more time to deal with but not much more. its me and i'm proud of my hair. the best compliment would be, "did you get a perm or i'm so happy you got a perm!!!"  and i didnt!! i dont really think thats a compliment but it shows that having natural hair means versatility! i can wear coils, curls, waves or str8!! i didnt bc by the way. like i said, ive had my moments when i wanted to relax but i LOVE my hair
(whispers....we'll see how i feel when the summer humidity is back in effect)


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 23, 2007)

Hair type? 4B mostly

Current hair length? 1 inch from BSL

Goal hair length? Waist length

Time since bc? I did a short cut while natural about 4 years ago.

How long did you transition, or did you? yes, a least 6 years

Biggest hair challenge? being patience with hair (need to grow faster) 

Stand-by products? Ayurvedic products, afro-detangler and oils

Stand-by hair style: Twists or HYH style for now

Do you have a picture:  See siggy, avatar and fotki.

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? When I have to wash it and I need to be out of the house in 30 minutes.But I come to my senses and realize this is a journey not a hair fad.

Best hair compliment? when people ask who did my hair?!


----------



## CurleeDST (Apr 24, 2007)

My answers are highlighted below



			
				bLackButtaFly said:
			
		

> Hair type?  *3c/4a*
> 
> Current hair length?  *4 inches.  Did a big chop in September 2006*
> 
> ...


----------



## yellagirl730 (Apr 24, 2007)

LovetheLord said:
			
		

> I have just decided to go natural. I definitely need some support. My mother is so negative about it and so are my sisters. my husband does support it though. I am just a little fearful of it. I know that sounds crazy, but living with relaxed hair is all I know. I have been brainwashed for so long that straight hair is better and if you don't have "good hair" you need a relaxer.
> 
> I am also doing this for my daughter, she is 3 months old and I want her to be natural, so I guess I kind of want to do this with her and let her have a positive role model with natural hair in her life. Sometimes I wish my mother would never have put a relaxer in my hair, but I can't blame her she had seven girls.
> 
> ...


 
Hi, Lovethelord, I am natural, have been since 7/05. Currently wearing my hair in a twistout with the occasional press. I live in Texarkana which is not far from you, but anyway just wanted to say hello to someone in a natural state of mind so close.


----------



## ebonyhall1999 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi I am a newbie here.  I recently found this forum and hope that it will help me in my hair care journey.

Hair type? 2b

Current hair length? Almost to shoulders.

Goal hair length?  Middle of Back

Time since bc?  

How long did you transition, or did you?  I wore sistwists for about 1 1/2 years. I recently took the twists out to realize that my perm was completely grown out, and really super curly.

Biggest hair challenge?  I don't know how to care for it myself.  The costs of the salon are too much for my budget.

Stand-by products?  I have purchased so many recently. I have none that I swear by.  I am currently experimenting with Aveda Be Curly, Design Essentials Moisture Package (what the last stylist used), and Fructis for Curly hair.

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? I let the natural moisture from the shower get to my hair, and comb it through with a leave in conditioner and put it in a pony tail.

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?  I do.

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? No, just want to be able to straighten it and wear it curly.

Best hair compliment?  None as of yet.


Any help on navigating this board and hair help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks, 
ebonyhall1999


----------



## hopeful (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Ebony!  If you ever have any questions I'd be glad to try to be helpful to you.  I'm no expert on haircare or natural haircare for that matter, but I've been on here for more than two years and have learned so much.


----------



## cmw45 (Apr 24, 2007)

bLackButtaFly said:
			
		

> I think the biggest thing with curls is what kind are you trying to get. For some they love big hair, w/ alittle definition, and other want the look of curly hair that is very well defined. For me I've come to terms that my kinky esq hair will probably never be defined like I would like it. But that using styles that it dries in no one will ever have to know. I LOVE a twistout!!! And certain products help me with getting them moist and touchable( missjessie's anything). If I want ringlets then flat twistouts are a life saver. (I think I have a pic in my fotki)
> But if you're natural curl pattern is already hot you just want to fight the friizz I know that so1913 uses the fantasia ic gel to define, and she has fantastic results.
> I also knew one girl who would just wash her hair and wear it loosely banded with hair ties until it dried so that it was her texture, but stretched.


 
We have similar hair types (but feel free to check my album first) and I use shea butter to help give definition. When I did my twist out, I took out some of the braids when they were dry and got more frizz, but the ones that I took out while they were a little damp came out smooth and very definied. Just a thought. --C


----------



## cmw45 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Hair type? *4a

*Current hair length? *4 inches

*Goal hair length?* BSL unstretched

*Time since bc? *8 months

*How long did you transition, or did you? *I had a short transition, but had the barber cut it to about a half and inch (see pics in fotki). 

*Biggest hair challenge?* HIHD (Hands in hair disease...I need to get a style keep it.) 

*Stand-by products? *CON Shampoo (In the green bottle), shea butter, and shakiki powder. (These are the only things that I currently find irreplaceable.)

*Stand-by hair style:* It used to be the wash n' go, but will now probably be the braid-out

*Do you have a picture: *yes; please see link to fotki, no password needed

*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *Nope. My hair is 1000% healthier and I have so many styling options. 

*Best hair compliment? *How did you do that?​


----------



## gloomgeisha (Apr 25, 2007)

Bumping for Cecepassion


----------



## snoopy1me (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll hurry up and participate in this before i cross over lol

*Hair type?* 4a/b

*Current hair length?* shoulder length

*Goal hair length?* bsl

*Time since bc? *N/A, I slowly trimmed my hair for about a year

*How long did you transition, or did you?*about year

*Biggest hair challenge?* thickness 

*Stand-by products*? heat protectant? and cholesterol

*Stand-by hair style*(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? cornrows

*Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *just pics of my hair relaxed...the first pic in my album is of me after a previous stretch of naturla hair and the first relaxer run through

*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?* Yes
*
Best hair compliment?* How thick it is


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hair type? 3b babyfine dense

Current hair length? brastrap

Goal hair length?midbback length unstretched...waistlength stretched

Time since bc? n/a

How long did you transition, or did you? n/a

Biggest hair challenge? keeping hands out of hair, staying minimal in product

Stand-by products? natural coconut oil, Rachette, Le Kair, EVO, Shea butter

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? in siggy

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?totally natural...no desire to relax

Best hair compliment? You have no split ends and your hair is so healthy (in person) plus my fotki comments, each one.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 26, 2007)

*Hair type?* Cross between 4a and 4b

*Current hair length? *Twa(maybe 2 1/2 inches)

*Goal hair length?* WSL stretched

*Time since bc? *11 days

*How long did you transition, or did you? *Transistioned for 8 months

*Biggest hair challenge?* Keeping moisture in and currently battling breakage

*Stand-by products? *Don't really have any since I just started my journey

*Stand-by hair style:* Wash n go

*Do you have a picture: *not yet

*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *I said I would, but now, I highly doubt it

*Best hair compliment?* Not many people have seen it because I hardly wear it out.​


----------



## turnergirl (Apr 27, 2007)

Hello all Turnergirl here. I am a newbie on this site but I have been natural for almost 4.5 years. I have managed to grow my hair as long as I wanted even through the many haircut disasters I had and I had 4 or 5 of them. In August 2005, I decided not to ever go to a stylist again considering the butchering I got. So I started taking care of everything on my own including trims, which can  be difficult on natural hair. In September 2006 DH and myself cut my hair just below shoulder length to rid myself of the horrible layers I had. That was pretty much a 3-4 inch cut. Then I began my hair health journey. That's my story.



*Hair type? *Who knows? I have very fine strands and not very many. I have a kinky coily thing going on.

*Current hair length? *Just past APL

*Goal hair length?* BSL

*Time since bc? *A little over 4 years

*How long did you transition, or did you?* Barely. I had a three month transition so my BC length was about an inch if that.

*Biggest hair challenge? *Knots in the very back area. I guess that would be the kitchen area. But it is long. Pretty much the length of the rest of my hair but there is always matting and knots back there. Very frustrating.

*Stand-by products? *Henna (Jamila), Trader Joe's Nourish Conditioner, ACV, Baking Soda, DPR-11 (heistant about the mineral oil but I tried it and loved it. Mineral is pretty far down the list), Lustrasilk Cholesterol with Shea Butter, Cantu Shea Butter Leave in (It's my moisturizer and styler), Castor OIl (for my unruly crown), Olive Oil, Coconut Oil and Shea Butter.

*Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *I don't have a standby. I wear a million and one different styles. I absolutely love wash and go's because they can transform throughout the week. I can get three good days out of my wash and go, then I whip out the pins and have a fro hawk for a day or so then a puff for the rest of the week, if I do not want to wash again that week. I also love twists. They give me styling versatility that I would have with straight hair and ultimate convenience.

*Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *There is one in my siggy and I have an album.

*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?*No. Some days I want to BC again because of the knots in the back but relaxing will not happen. 

*Best hair compliment? I can't say. I get a lot of compliments but they are all problematic. You know the* "Your hair is so pretty. I want to go natural but I don't have good hair like you." While I will always say to each it's own when it comes to relaxing or having natural hair, I will never believe there is a such thing as good hair or bad hair. That does not work for me.


----------



## turnergirl (Apr 27, 2007)

SSBD said:
			
		

> Okay i am so BORED with my twa right now...i like to change styles a lot and it is hard keeping my hair like this...i can't get braids for another 2 1/2 weeks and i am going crazy...i don't know what to do....I can't take this anymore!!!!
> 
> Sorry i had to vent...


 
You should look at some fotki accouts. There are lots of women on my friends list with TWA's that do it up big time. One in particular has the most creative styles. Her name is nappturallydivine. You can do a search for her on the website. Trust me you will not regret it.


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Apr 27, 2007)

Turnergirl, you're hair is fiyah! Fabulous! * heading off to your fotki to check out how you keep that wash and go for three days*


----------



## ceedeelight (Apr 27, 2007)

What do you think? Great idea!

Hair type? 3C/4A

Current hair length? Past collarbone when stretched

Goal hair length? Brastrap

Time since bc? have not BC.

How long did you transition, or did you? Still Transitioning, It's been 1 year

Biggest hair challenge? Styles & two different textures.

Stand-by products? Motions Conditioner & curly buttercream

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? Phony ponies

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? Not yet.

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? Some days I do and Most days I don't. I think it's b/c I'm dealing with 2 textures. I want it longer before I cut of the relaxer.

Best hair compliment? Your waves are pretty.


----------



## Blackberry7 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Here's mine.

Hair type?
*4b? (That's the closest but I don't think I really fit into any of the categories)*

Current hair length?
*6" loc'd. Maybe 10-11" if it was loose?*

Goal hair length?
*Bra strap length locs*


Time since bc?
*Since August 2001*

How long did you transition, or did you?
*I think it was about 5-6 months.*

Biggest hair challenge?
*Moisture. Finding good shampoo and conditioner.*

Stand-by products?
*Aveda shampure, Aveda Sap Moss*

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?
*I don't do much styling right now. When I get more length I'll prolly get more into it.*

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?
*A few see my blog.*

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?
*No*

Best hair compliment?
*I appreciate all compliments. *


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Apr 27, 2007)

Hair type? *4A
*
Current hair length? *Approaching armpit* 

Goal hair length? *Mid-Back*

Time since bc? *No BC*

How long did you transition, or did you? *I transitioned for about 15 months*

Biggest hair challenge? *Getting to know my hair- i.e. what products made it look dry, adding products together to get the right amount of shine & softness, no shampooing*

Stand-by products? *Herbal Essence conditioners*

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *Twistout- twist hair with butters & oils at night **then untwist in the morning *

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *Yes- see my siggy *

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *I've considered it, but I don't want straight hair permanently. I will use my MaxiGlide at some point- but I prefer to stay chemical free.*

Best hair compliment? *When people ask me how I created a style or ask for hair advice I take these as compliments.*


----------



## LovetheLord (Apr 27, 2007)

yellagirl730 said:
			
		

> Hi, Lovethelord, I am natural, have been since 7/05. Currently wearing my hair in a twistout with the occasional press. I live in Texarkana which is not far from you, but anyway just wanted to say hello to someone in a natural state of mind so close.


 
What's up yellagirl  glad to know someone else is thinking outside of the norm in the Ark-LA-Tex too!!!


----------



## turnergirl (Apr 27, 2007)

bLackButtaFly said:
			
		

> Turnergirl, you're hair is fiyah! Fabulous! * heading off to your fotki to check out how you keep that wash and go for three days*


 
Thanks blackButtaFly!!! The answer is not in there but I should take some pictures of how I do that. I have found it even easier to make the wash n' go last when I use cantu leave in. It gives my hair a great deal of hold and I am able to sleep on the curls without crushing them for 3 days. I love it.


----------



## SEMO (Apr 27, 2007)

turnergirl said:
			
		

> Thanks blackButtaFly!!! The answer is not in there but I should take some pictures of how I do that. I have found it even easier to make the wash n' go last when I use cantu leave in. It gives my hair a great deal of hold and I am able to sleep on the curls without crushing them for 3 days. I love it.


 
I would love to see this a well.  I rarely wear wash-n-go's b/c the style only lasts me one day before I have to put it in a ponytail or wash it.


----------



## PinkSkates (Apr 27, 2007)

Hair type? *4A
*
Current hair length? *Brastrap*

Goal hair length? *waist or tailbone*

Time since bc? *No BC. broke all off from improper relaxer hair care*

How long did you transition, or did you? *did not*

Biggest hair challenge? *finding out which products my hair likes*

Stand-by products? *Aveda DR line*

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *Ponytail with bangs off to the side*

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *Yes- in my siggy *

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *Never!!! Hair suicide for me.*

Best hair compliment? "*Excuse me, but is your hair a weave?"*


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hair type? 4a

Current hair length? 0.5 inches

Goal hair length? brastrap

Time since bc? two months ago

How long did you transition, or did you? I didn't

Biggest hair challenge? nothing as of now

Stand-by products? fantasia gel (blue)

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? curly twa, make sure you get a lining so it will look neat!

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?  I will put some in my fotki asap!

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? noway.  You have to go through too much with a relaxer.  I wouldn't work out, go swimming, afraid of the rain, tryin not to mess up or sweat out my head doin the "grown folks thing"! (Ha,HA!)

Best hair compliment? do you have a texturizer?


----------



## nappi (Apr 28, 2007)

my hair type is 4a/b i believe or just plain  NAPPY

its around shoulder length and has stayed that length 4 a while now

ive been natural for sumthin' like  3  yrs ...really cant remember

 i usually rock braids/weave 

i dont have a pic of mine own real hair ...but ill take one next time i take my hair down

  the products i use are dove mist/and the conditioner

sometime ill switch up  n use s curl  as a moisturizer


----------



## meaganita (Apr 28, 2007)

Hair type?  *4a w/4b kitchen*

Current hair length? *BSL
*
Goal hair length? *Full WL
*
Time since bc? *5+ Years (7 inch BC)
*
How long did you transition, or did you? *2 years (gradually clipped)*

Biggest hair challenge?  *Keeping it on my head *

Stand-by products?  *Mane & Tail* *Moisterizing Shampoo & Cond.
*
Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?  *Braidouts & Wigs (until goal met)
*
Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?  *Yes, in my Fotki
*
Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?  *Never again!* 
*My hair hates relaxers~ *

Best hair compliment? My ex-boyfriend told me, *"It's like you got a Bently but keep a Lexus emblem on it!"* (Talking about my hair vs. the weave. BTW- He drove a Bently & I drive a Lexus, so he was complimenting me and cracking on my car at the same time!) 
~R.I.P. J~


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hair type? 70% 4a, 20%3c, 10%4z lol.

Current hair length? An inch past armpit? Is it almost Bra strap? We'll see soon.

Goal hair length? Not sure...I want to see how long I get.

Time since bc?  Never did.

How long did you transition, or did you? I was young so who knows. It just broke off and there it was.

Biggest hair challenge? Dandruff! And dryness sometimes.

Stand-by products? Castor oil, Oyin whipped pudding, Kinky Curly Curling Custard (for now), Elucence conditioner (until I run out) or Jessicurl Too Shea conditioner. 

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? Wash and go. I put it up with a butterfly clip and that helps stretch it a bit.

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? Not many but see album.

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? Hell no.

Best hair compliment? Lots of people have said I have great hair which is cool.


----------



## Mystic (May 2, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Oh okay... Hey I was looking at that same wig on hairsisters a while back! Did you buy it? I was scared to bc I didn't know how it was gonna look.



I bought a different one - even shorter - from hairsisters.  I love it! It looks so natural.


----------



## Blackberry7 (May 2, 2007)

pinkskates said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Best hair compliment? "*Excuse me, but is your hair a weave?"*



So many ppl seem to get upset when ppl ask that. I don't get why someone would be upset. Isn't it a high compliment when ppl think what you have is so good it can't be real?? Well I think so.


----------



## CurleeDST (May 2, 2007)

In the end I think it is a compliment.  I don't worry much about it.  If someone comes up and asks me about my hair and if it is mine - I have no problem answering honestly.



			
				Blackberry7 said:
			
		

> So many ppl seem to get upset when ppl ask that. I don't get why someone would be upset. Isn't it a high compliment when ppl think what you have is so good it can't be real?? Well I think so.


----------



## naturallyme (May 2, 2007)

Hair type? 4b

Current hair length? close to armpit

Goal hair length? bsl

Time since bc? i never bc.

How long did you transition, or did you? i have on and off. i really can't remember probably like for a year. i had 3 home made relaxers before and a jeri curl.

Biggest hair challenge? dealing with tangles when my hair was tangled especially the front.

Stand-by products? vo5 moisture milks conditioners, bb oil moisturizer hair lotion, scurl, and shea butter.

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? afro puffs, twists, and buns.

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? link to my hair album is in my signature.

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? hell naw

Best hair compliment? i really don't be getting compliments about my hair since it has been natural.


----------



## ceedeelight (May 3, 2007)

Hi,
  Look what I found at Walmart:

It's a book about textured tresses. It's supposed to be about natural haircare. I just might have to purchase it. Does anyone else have this book?  If so, Is it informative?

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=2529958


----------



## bLackButtaFly (May 3, 2007)

ceedeelight said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Look what I found at Walmart:
> 
> It's a book about textured tresses. It's supposed to be about natural haircare. I just might have to purchase it. Does anyone else have this book? If so, Is it informative?
> ...



I've see this book before,; i think one of my friends may have it. If you get it you've gotta post a reivew and tell us if it was informative


----------



## meecee (May 3, 2007)

Hair type? 4A in the front 4B in the back

Current hair length? Shoulder to APL

Goal hair length? BSL

Time since bc? 1st one in 2001, 2nd in 2005

How long did you transition, or did you? The first time I transitioned for 8 months, the second time i had locs.

Biggest hair challenge? Tangles and dryness

Stand-by products? ORS mayo and Textures and Tones shampoo and conditioner.

Stand-by hair style? Twists done on dry hair (shows more length this way)

Do you have a picture? See avatar

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? Maybe one day, but not anytime soon.

Best hair compliment? I had my hair in small twists, with about 3 years of growth and this girl at the beauty supply store asked my where I bought my hair. My hair was dark brown with lighter brown on the ends from dye that I was growing out. Must have looked good, lol.  


Let's start with that.[/quote]


----------



## yellagirl730 (May 3, 2007)

meecee said:
			
		

> Hair type? 4A in the front 4B in the back
> 
> Current hair length? Shoulder to APL
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I currently wear my hair in twists but  I do them on wet hair, I can't imagine doing them on dry hair as I have so much shrinkage, or do you blowdry 1st then twist. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## bLackButtaFly (May 3, 2007)

I currently wear my hair in twists but I do them on wet hair, I can't imagine doing them on dry hair as I have so much shrinkage, or do you blowdry 1st then twist. Any feedback would be appreciated.[/quote]

Usually I do my twists that I'm going to be wearing for a minute or when I want the twistout with as much length as possible on dry hair.  I either band or bun my wet hair overnight.  Then I'm left with clean stretched hair and then I put in the twists using a good moisturzer and sealing w/ castor oil.


----------



## meecee (May 3, 2007)

hey yellagirl 

I wash, condition, and detangle first. Then I let my hair air dry in several braids or just 2 big ones. When my hair is at least 70% dry I'll start twisting. The set of twists I'm wearing now I let my hair dry overnight and twisted the next day. Doing it this way shows just as much length without the damaging and time consuming effects of blow drying. I honestly cant tell you the last time I blow dried my hair...too much work.


----------



## yellagirl730 (May 3, 2007)

bLackButtaFly said:
			
		

> I currently wear my hair in twists but I do them on wet hair, I can't imagine doing them on dry hair as I have so much shrinkage, or do you blowdry 1st then twist. Any feedback would be appreciated.


 
Usually I do my twists that I'm going to be wearing for a minute or when I want the twistout with as much length as possible on dry hair. I either band or bun my wet hair overnight. Then I'm left with clean stretched hair and then I put in the twists using a good moisturzer and sealing w/ castor oil.[/quote]

Now when you say band or bun, what exactly is that, I would like to twist my hair on stretched out hair as I have alot of shrinkage.


----------



## angellazette (May 4, 2007)

How are you ladies maintaining your twists at night?  I usually just tie up all my twists into a scarf but then I wake up with straggly twists so I usually rinse my hair to get them to fall into place and plump up.  Only problem with this is it causes my twists to frizz fairly quickly and while I don't mind the frizz that much, I'd like to know other alternatives!


----------



## CurleeDST (May 4, 2007)

You can try and spritz.



			
				angellazette said:
			
		

> How are you ladies maintaining your twists at night?  I usually just tie up all my twists into a scarf but then I wake up with straggly twists so I usually rinse my hair to get them to fall into place and plump up.  Only problem with this is it causes my twists to frizz fairly quickly and while I don't mind the frizz that much, I'd like to know other alternatives!


----------



## bLackButtaFly (May 4, 2007)

yellagirl730 said:
			
		

> Usually I do my twists that I'm going to be wearing for a minute or when I want the twistout with as much length as possible on dry hair. I either band or bun my wet hair overnight. Then I'm left with clean stretched hair and then I put in the twists using a good moisturzer and sealing w/ castor oil.


 
Now when you say band or bun, what exactly is that, I would like to twist my hair on stretched out hair as I have alot of shrinkage.[/quote]

If I'm banded then I put my hair in two ponytails, and thenon each of them add more ponytails down the length of the hair.  So on each ponytail there might be 3-5 bands(ponytail holders) about an inch apart down the length of the hair. And you can make more or less ponytails depending ont he length of your hair.  Some women who don't use heat use this method to straighten and stretch hair.  If I bun I do just two buns making sure to squeez out water and wrap hair tightly around the ponytail.  That way your hair is stretched without the need for heat.  I do that over night, and do twists in the morning. Note to self: make fotki demo of the process


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 4, 2007)

angellazette said:
			
		

> How are you ladies maintaining your twists at night?  I usually just tie up all my twists into a scarf but then I wake up with straggly twists so I usually rinse my hair to get them to fall into place and plump up.  Only problem with this is it causes my twists to frizz fairly quickly and while I don't mind the frizz that much, I'd like to know other alternatives!



I put my leave-in mix (leave-in, aloe vera, oil) on the ends of my twists, and pull them all back loosely into a pony tail holder.  In the morning I remove my satin bonnet/scarf remover the ponytail holder and shake my head.  That's it.  My twists are moist and bouncy.


----------



## angellazette (May 8, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> I put my leave-in mix (leave-in, aloe vera, oil) on the ends of my twists, and pull them all back loosely into a pony tail holder.  In the morning I remove my satin bonnet/scarf remover the ponytail holder and shake my head.  That's it.  My twists are moist and bouncy.



I don't think I"d be able to do this.  See once I put somethining on my head my twists are going to go in that direction so if I pull them back, when I take the holder out, my twists are still going to be pointing back!  I'm going to use half of your idea (leave in mix) and use that with CurleeDST's suggestion and use it as a spritz in the morning.


----------



## FineChyna (May 19, 2007)

Hair type? 3C

Current hair length? APL IN THE BACK AND THE SIDES AND FRONT ARE CLOSE TO IT

Goal hair length? BSL OR LONGER

Time since bc? NEVER DID THE BC

How long did you transition, or did you? I DID TRANSITION AND IT TOOK LIKE 2 1/2 YEARS OR SO

Biggest hair challenge? CONTROLING DRYNESS AND FIGURING OUT WHAT WORKS FOR MY HAIR AND WHAT DOESN'T

Stand-by products?
I USE THE SAME BASIC STUFF-JOICO SHAMPOO/CONDITIONER, CD'S HHB, HEAT PROTECTANT AND OIL


Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? I ALWAYS WEAR MY HAIR PULLED BACK IN A PONYTAIL. RIGHT NOW I AM USING A PHONY PONY TO KEEP THE MOISTURE IN MY HAIR AND KEEP ME FROM HAVING TO DO MUCH WITH THE ENDS STYLE WISE

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?
NO I HAVE THIS FEAR OF TAKING PICS OF MYSELF

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?
NO BECAUSE MY HAIR KEPT BREAKING OFF

Best hair compliment?
PEOPLE SAY I HAVE PRETTY HAIR OR THAT MY HAIR IS LONG


----------



## tdenmil (May 19, 2007)

What do you think?
I think this is a great thread and I enjoyed reading it. Now off to see some fotkis!
Hair type? 
I have no idea. It's curly, though.
Current hair length?
3 inches
Goal hair length?
SL Unstretched. I don't want my hair that long.
Time since bc?
5 months and 2 days
How long did you transition, or did you?
I didn't. I shaved it off and started from scratch.
Biggest hair challenge?
It was finding the right products for my hair. I spent a lot of money to find what worked for me. 
Stand-by products?
BB Oil Moisturizer, Kinky-Curly Curling Custard and Knot Today, Herbal Essences Hello Hydration, Pantene Hydrating Curls, Curls Whipped Cream and Milkshake and my beloved Fantasia IC gel with Sparkelites
Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?
I just got enough hair to do a puff so I am going to rock that bad boy forever! You don't know how excited I am about that! Milestone #2 baby!
Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?
Sure--Wash and go with BB Oil Moisturizer and a little gel. See the white balls?? 






Here is my first puff! I am soooo proud of it!




Do you ever want to go back to relaxed
Nope. Nope. Never.  

Best hair compliment?
Who knew you were hiding that beautiful hair under all that perm? Why did you perm it in the first place?
[/quote]


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard tdenmil. HHG


----------



## discobiscuits (May 19, 2007)

Hair type?
*4A-ish*
Current hair length?
*Shoulder*
Goal hair length?
*N/A*
Time since bc?
* Never BCd*
How long did you transition, or did you?
* A little over 1 year (August 2005 to April 2007)*
Biggest hair challenge?
* Managing my natural hair and finding products*
Stand-by products?
* I don't think I understand this question*
Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?
* cornrows or braids with and without extentions*
Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?
* yes, in my fotki (see my profile) or search fotki*
Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?
* yes and i did in April 2007*
Best hair compliment?
* "Your hair is pretty"*


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 6, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> I don't use anything on my scalp either.


is that your hair in the second pic?  I think that is so cute.  I really like your pics with your natural hair.  Do you wear your own hair out often or the wigs?  I can't wait until my hair gets that length!


----------



## Leshia (Jun 6, 2007)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> My answers are highlighted below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jun 7, 2007)

angellazette said:
			
		

> I don't think I"d be able to do this.  See once I put somethining on my head my twists are going to go in that direction so if I pull them back, when I take the holder out, my twists are still going to be pointing back!  I'm going to use half of your idea (leave in mix) and use that with CurleeDST's suggestion and use it as a spritz in the morning.



That sounds like a good idea.  You have to go with what works for you, and we certainly don't want yo going around with twists pointing out or up.   I hope the moisturizer works well for you.


----------



## LynnieB (Jun 7, 2007)

Post BC answers 

Hair type?

thick, wavy/curly/kinky, lots of thick, coarse strands.

Current hair length?

longest layer is shoulder length in the back, chin length in the front.

Goal hair length?

i'm shooting for my pre-BC length of brastrap/waist

Time since bc?

05-24-07

How long did you transition, or did you?

15 months

Biggest hair challenge?

This is the shortest my hair has been in a long, long time so i'd say finding styles that will look good on shorter hair.

Stand-by products?

Nature's Gate poo's, Nature's Gate conditioners, Aubrey Organics HSR. GBP and Desert Herb conditioners, Fantasia IC Ice (the clear one) and LA Looks gel (the blue one)


Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?

protective style til the fall/winter:  2 rows of cornrows in the front and twists in the back or any variation of this.
will be going back to braid/twist outs once i grow another 3-4 inches.

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?

see fotki album.

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?

*no.*

Best hair compliment?

Your hair looks nice like that.

[/quote]


----------



## dimpalz (Jun 7, 2007)

How did I not see this thread before???? - or maybe I did
*
Hair type?
*4a and loose 4a
*
Current hair length?
*Between 5 and 7 inches, between 3 and 4 shrunken
*
Goal hair length?
*ooooo I don't know! Shoulder shrunken? HA! like that'll ever happen. Probably BSL stretched which is about 13 inches on me from the nape.
*
Time since bc?
*1 year and a week!
*
How long did you transition, or did you?*
About 2 months then Snip Snip
*
Biggest hair challenge?
*Trying to get my fro to shrink evenly.

* Stand-by products?*
MNT Moisturiser Texturiser conditioner
*
Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?*
I wear it shrunken with bands in the warmer months cos I wash it daily. That takes about 10 minutes including washing. I'm doing the bohemian thing right now so I literally co-wash and go. 

*
Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?
*




Me in Thailand, holiday's don't give yout he option to NOT do the bohemian thing!
*
Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?
*I don't WANT to but I may. I didn't WANT to go natural, I just did it for a change and chance to grow my hair. I may get to APL and decide I want it swangin...
*
Best hair compliment?
*I can't believe how much your hair has grown *yank yank* (cos u have to pull it if someone says that lol) It doesn't look like it's grown that much to me.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hair type?

3c/3b/4a, i dont'really know as it gets longer the texture seems to be changing

Current hair length?

when flat irone is in layers back layer reaches to shoulders
Goal hair length?

mid back? halfway between brastrap and waistlength
Time since bc?

1.5 years, sometime in december 05

How long did you transition, or did you?

2 months

Biggest hair challenge?

Trying to find easy to do styles that will keep my hair healthy and help it grow. The braids aren't working for me anymore
Stand-by products?

MTG, Infusiom, African Royale Braid Spray

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?

braids i guess. here looking for a new one
Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?

no, need to get batteries for camera, have some but need to get them on comp
Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?

I keep going back and forth, don't really want to but i need to be able to leave my hair out of braids some time

Best hair compliment?
OOH I'ts curly in the back.... (my grandmother)


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Jul 15, 2007)

LADIES!!! i need some style advice. I want to know how to do those cool looking buns where they stuff the scrunchies in them??


----------



## juju (Jul 27, 2007)

3 years natural and 18 months with dreadslocs !


----------



## juju (Jul 27, 2007)

bLackButtaFly said:


> After reading the thread on Nice and  insight.
> 
> What do you think?
> Great idea !
> ...


 
Good thread !


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 27, 2007)

OMG, how'd I miss this thread!!!!



			
				bLackButtaFly said:
			
		

> Hair type?
> 4a
> 
> Current hair length?
> ...


----------



## turnergirl (Jul 27, 2007)

angellazette said:


> How are you ladies maintaining your twists at night? I usually just tie up all my twists into a scarf but then I wake up with straggly twists so I usually rinse my hair to get them to fall into place and plump up. Only problem with this is it causes my twists to frizz fairly quickly and while I don't mind the frizz that much, I'd like to know other alternatives!


 

I don't tie them up. I sleep with a satin pillow cover and that is that.


----------



## LynnieB (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for bumping this thread, i'd forgotten all about it and my post needed updating.


----------



## Hair Iam (Jul 28, 2007)

*Hair type?* 3c/4a

*Current hair length?* Just passed Shoulder length when flat ironed
*
Goal hair length? *BSL or Mid back  when flat ironed

*Time since bc?* It was a progression from June 2005 o Dec 2005

*How long did you transition, or did you?* I transitioned for a year

*Biggest hair challenge?* Shrinkage what can you do... part of the teritory, 

*Stand-by products?*My own home made  products, Elucence conditioner, Castor oil coconut oil, Amla, 

*Stand-by hair style . I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *Wash and Go , twist out, two strand twists, flat ironed, bantu knots, fro, bun, 
*
Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?*  See my  fotki .
*
Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *Not as long as I own a flat iron 

*Best hair compliment?*" Is that your own hair " ?


----------



## villacole (Jul 29, 2007)

Great thread!! 
I am a newbie to this site so I'm glad to have found this thread.
I have been natural since sept 2005

*Hair type? ?? very curly *
*Current hair length?* current length is just below Apl when flat ironed
*Goal hair length? *BSL or Mid back when flat ironed

*Time since bc?* January 2007

*How long did you transition, or did you?* I transitioned since sept 2005

*Biggest hair challenge?* finding the right products to tame the curls and also to aide in the straigtening when I want to go straight. 

*Stand-by products?*

*Stand-by hair style . I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *Wash and Go , flat ironed, 

*Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?* See my fotki .

*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *when I get tired of flat ironing but for the most part I love the ease of wash'n and going 

*Best hair compliment when I rock it wavy and it makes me look 20yrs younger *


http://public.fotki.com/villacole/


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 29, 2007)

shortdub78 said:


> is that your hair in the second pic?  I think that is so cute.  I really like your pics with your natural hair.  Do you wear your own hair out often or the wigs?  I can't wait until my hair gets that length!



Sorry I'm just seeing this...Thanks! But I don't remember which picture I had up then.  But to answer your question, I've been wearing my hair out a lot more often since it got warm out. I wear wigs on occasion when I want to switch it up or i'm inbetween styles. I wear weaves most of the time though out of pure laziness. My hair is getting too big to go under the wigs without gelling it down or plaiting it so I prefer the weave.


----------



## MissFallon (Jul 29, 2007)

*Hair type?* 3B/3C

*Current hair length?* Shoulder length

*Goal hair length? *3" from Waist Length when straightened

*Time since bc?* almost 2 months

*How long did you transition, or did you?* I transitioned for 11 months

*Biggest hair challenge?* Finding a style that looks right, and dealing with the straighter textures to make them blend with the curls.

*Stand-by products?*Suave Humectant and my mix of Scurl, curl wax grease and curl activator gel. 

*Stand-by hair style . I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *Wash and go is the only style I can do. I'm going to try bantu knots tho.
*
Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?* fotki.com/missfallon

*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *Dont think so but u never know

*Best hair compliment?*" Haven't gotten any yet cuz I've never worn my hair out in front of other ppl since I bc'ed.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jul 29, 2007)

*Hair type?*
3 something; fine strands, medium density

*Current hair length?*
Bra strap/mid-back

*Goal hair length?*
Hip or tailbone

*Time since bc?*
N/A

*How long did you transition, or did you?*
Last relaxer was 25 July 2005; about an inch of relaxed ends left I think which are only obvious when my hair is wet though

*Biggest hair challenge?*
Where do I start?
Having my curls look the same over 2-3 days; every morning and each time I wash and style, they look different, sometimes nice, sometimes not
Not enough texture, thickness, and volume for twists to look good; basically, I look like an overgrown 8-year-old when I twist my hair so don't go out like that
No skills at flat twisting, or corn rows; could do the front and leave the back out at least
*Stand-by products?*
Henna, DAHO, honey, and Anita Grant's Sapotle Oil

*Stand-by hair style (and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?*
I'm not very innovative on that front: just roller sets, twist outs, and buns

*Do you have a picture (also very helpful)?*
See siggy; Dec. 2006 pic is a roller set 18 months after my last relaxer

*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?*
Never, ever!

*Best hair compliment?*
I don't usually get comments on my hair but people will say _Tu as (vous avez) de beaux cheveux_ (you have beautiful hair); I'd be over the moon if someone called me an African Queen like Bmoreflyygirl


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2007)

*Hair type? *4a/b

*Current hair length? *Urm - jaw length, I suppose? 

*Goal hair length?* I'm growing til it won't get no longer. 

*Time since bc? *15 monthes

*How long did you transition, or did you? *I transitioned from bleached/dyed hair to all natural hair - it took me about 10 months to cut it all out - I was supposed to go for a year, but I didn't have the patience. I've been perm-free for ten years. 

*Biggest hair challenge? *Keeping it MOISTURIZED! 

*Stand-by products? *Elasta QP Intense Moisturizing Fortifying Treatment, Creme of Nature Carrot Oil Hair Conditioner, Henna, Oyin Honey Hemp conditioner & Whipped Pudding. 

*Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained)? *Either a pushed back afro (if I'm being bold and leaving my hair out) or flat twists (my classic protective style). Flat twists are just like cornrows, but instead of using three strands, you use two. I can't cornrow my own head for nothing... and I think your hair needs to be a bit longer to cornrow well - flat twists can be done on uber short hair though. 

*Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?*








I can do it in almost any sort of 'pattern' and it lasts a week at a time. I deep mist/spray my hair every night with a mix of water, conditioner, and glycerin, baggy it, and tie it up. In the morning, I mist it lightly again, tie on a do-rag nice and tight, and wear it on my ride to work. When I take the do-rag off, the hair is nice and smooth and tight - it's a great style, and it fast to do. 

*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?            *I'd have to be  and :alcoholic in order to do that. 


*Best hair compliment?  *"Look!! Your hair TOTALLY defies gravity"  Damn Skippy.


----------



## dlove (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey 4 a/b naturals with TWA,  try Paul Mitchell Sculpting Foam for a "Gerry Curl" look.  It creates a beautiful curl pattern in your hair without the grease like in curl activators.  Try it... You'll love it  My co-workers were like... whoa, I like your hair.  I used a scarf to tie it down the night before then added a curly puff ball.  Beautiful....


----------



## CurleeDST (Aug 25, 2007)

Does it make it crunchy?



dlove said:


> Hey 4 a/b naturals with TWA,  try Paul Mitchell Sculpting Foam for a "Gerry Curl" look.  It creates a beautiful curl pattern in your hair without the grease like in curl activators.  Try it... You'll love it  My co-workers were like... whoa, I like your hair.  I used a scarf to tie it down the night before then added a curly puff ball.  Beautiful....


----------



## ladylibra (Aug 26, 2007)

Hair type?
*OS thready, thick (something like 4a-ish, i don't like Andre's method of hair typing)*

Current hair length?
*stretched: the longest layer is APL, the shortest is just below the chin.  i have lots of pics of my hair in its shrunken state on my Fotki, i don't know what length to describe it when shrunken but it doesn't touch my shoulders...*

Goal hair length?
*stretched: MBL, which i'm hoping will mean my hair touches my shoulders when shrunken*

Time since bc?
*almost 2.5 years! *

How long did you transition, or did you?
*only 4 months before i did the BC*

Biggest hair challenge?
*the biggest challenge was dealing with post-partum shedding... *shudders and starts repressing the memory**

Stand-by products?
*Trader Joe's Nourish Spa shampoo and conditioner (SLS-free and cone-free, respectively) and V05 conditioners for co-washing.  i think Afro Detangler is going to become a new stand-by as well *

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?
*i love my shake and go... it's hassle-free and cute IMO.  i also love twists but those take time and effort and i have trouble getting them to stay twisted so... yeah... *

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?
*plenty... check out my Fotki*

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?
*never say never, but i highly doubt it.  i occasionally flat iron, and after a week or less of straight hair i'm itching to go back to my coilies.*

Best hair compliment?
*when people think my hair is a wig or straw set... i know i must be having a good hair day.  or when i'm not having a good hair day/messed up a style and people still think my hair looks cute... *


----------



## NannDee (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting his thread.  I am ready to take this journey to beautiful hair.  It is already strong and soft to the touch.  I had to do the wig thing for a few months (all my hair fell out on my left side, bald from the edge to the ear); with the help of Doo Gro Mega-thick anti-thinning lotion it cam back.  I love Doo Gro for growing hair in a crunch.  I gotta stop using the Meg-thick formula..my hair is thick enough on its on..thank god!  It thinned greatly with perming and braids....I missed my little afro. My mom let me wear an afro for 1 day..when I was about 3 or 4..needless to say..my southern-belle mother did not like it!..I loved it!  It was so cute with my little gold hoop earrings!  Well she is gonna swoon when she sees my hair now! 


Hair type? *4a/ab*

Current hair length? *short and coiled*

Goal hair length? *APL*

Time since bc? *August 18, 2007*

How long did you transition, or did you?  *6 months*

Biggest hair challenge? *Keeping it soft and moisturized*

Stand-by products? *Infusium 23, Doo Gro, shea butter, deep conditioner, plastic baggy*

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because a lot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *So far, an afro..gonna try twist-outs*

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?* yes..check profile*

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?* not at the moment, gonna try other straightening methods..no more chemicals!*

Best hair compliment? *"it's so soft", "Foxy Brown", "fly voodoo high priestess"*


----------



## Ms Red (Aug 26, 2007)

Hair type? 3c and 4a

Current hair length? My hair grows in layers. The shortest length is nose-chin length. The longest is about 1 inch from APL.

Goal hair length? I'd like to have full APL (unstretched)

Time since bc? 2 months

How long did you transition, or did you? I transitioned for 2 years and 3 months. At first I trimmed my hair myself regularly but when I 'BC'd' I had the stylist cut about 1/2 an inch all around and voila, I was natural 

Biggest hair challenge? My biggest challege is styling and keeping my hair moisturized.

Stand-by products? I still haven't found staples for my natural hair. I have been wanting to try so many products but haven't gotten around to it. The only products I use consistently are CON Shampoo (once a week), Suave Coconut Conditioner for co-washes, Neutrogena Triple Moisture Daily Deep Conditioner for dc'ing and ORS Replenishing Paks. I am thinking about trying Aveda.

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained)? A puff and ballerina bun is all I've managed so far.  I told yall, I'm style challenged. Plus I'm at an awful stage where the front and sides of my hair are shorter but the back of my hair hangs. Can you imagine a natural mullet?  My goal is to be full APL (stretched) by March of next year.

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? Not yet but I'm working on a fotki!


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 27, 2007)

I've always wanted to do a puff - but my hair is so thick I can't get it into a ponytail holder. And when I do manage the front is so puffy it looks ridiculous or the holder pops a few moments later. Am I doing something wrong? I want a puff soo bad!!


----------



## XXXtacy (Aug 27, 2007)

Soliel185 said:


> I've always wanted to do a puff - *but my hair is so thick I can't get it into a ponytail holder. And when I do manage the front is so puffy it looks ridiculous or the holder pops a few moments later.* Am I doing something wrong? I want a puff soo bad!!



Honey, I wish I had your hair. Thick hair is so beautiful!!!! Yes, I do know about the puffy front look though.  That just causes me to  wear an afro without the puff.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 27, 2007)

Soliel185 said:


> I've always wanted to do a puff - but my hair is so thick I can't get it into a ponytail holder. And when I do manage the front is so puffy it looks ridiculous or the holder pops a few moments later. Am I doing something wrong? I want a puff soo bad!!



Have you tried using an ouchless headband. Put it around your neck twice then brush your hair up as if you're going to put it in a ponytail. Then push the ouchless headband back until you have a puff. You may have to wrap the band around again. I usually do it 3 times. I couldn't figure it out for the life of me either until somebody over at NP explained it to me. AFashionSlave also has a tutorial with pictures in her fotki. HTH...


----------



## Ivie184 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Hair type*: 4a 
*Current hair length*: Just about APL in the back, sides are collarbone and the front is between chin and shoulder length (layers )
*Goal hair length*: Bra- Strap length stretched (shrinkage does not really bother me ) 
*Time since bc*: Never did

*How long did you transition, or did you*: Transitioned with braids from a wave nouveau to 100% natural (Nov.’02 to Nov. ’04).

*Biggest hair challenge*: Keeping my ends moisturized consistently. 

*Stand-by products*: Ayurvedic products (yes yes yes!!!! ), Aubrey organics gpb and honeysuckle rose, TJ’s nourish spa, shealoe, castor oil, honey, KCCC and avocado butter. 
*Stand-by hair style*: Twists, Twists and more Twists with an occasional French braid and puff here and there.

*Do you have a picture (also very* *helpful):* Yes in my fotki

*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed*: No thank you. The first and last time I had a relaxer was in the 4th grade. 

*Best hair compliment*: Your hair looks so healthy, it’s so soft and “who does your hair?” (Me!!)


----------



## CurleeDST (Aug 27, 2007)

Those things are so tight and my hair inevitably gets tangled up in it.




bmoreflyygirl said:


> Have you tried using an ouchless headband. Put it around your neck twice then brush your hair up as if you're going to put it in a ponytail. Then push the ouchless headband back until you have a puff. You may have to wrap the band around again. I usually do it 3 times. I couldn't figure it out for the life of me either until somebody over at NP explained it to me. AFashionSlave also has a tutorial with pictures in her fotki. HTH...


----------



## LynnieB (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ they don't work for me either.  my hair is very thick, strandwise and in density.

i use hair combs (like Goodies, 2 or 3 in a pack) to create the shape of a puff around the perimeter of my head that way i'm not having to wrestle with a ton of hair into a band of any kind.  if i feel like it, i can use a scarf to decorate the "puff".

the puff will be rather large and bodacious but it'll also be bangin' without the hassles or the potential damage of using elastics (or whatever) the harsh pulling, especially around the edges, that's so typical of doing puff styles.

http://public.fotki.com/IsItOnlyHair/new-beginnings/august/having-fun-in-august/closepuff.html
http://public.fotki.com/IsItOnlyHair/new-beginnings/august/having-fun-in-august/puffc.html






with thick hair, once you placed the combs you will not be able to see them at all, and neither will anyone else!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 28, 2007)

CurleeDST said:


> Those things are so tight and my hair inevitably gets tangled up in it.



Really? I haven't had a problem. Hmmm...


----------



## Ntrlmystik (Aug 28, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hair type? Mostly 4A with a quarter 3C

Current hair length? Longest layer in between shoulder and armpit...shortest layer my chin (in the front)

Goal hair length? Bra strap stretched

Time since bc? 2 years and a few months

How long did you transition, or did you? 6 months

Biggest hair challenge? Having any hairstyle besides a ponytail/puf when I have to go out in a hurry. Having to do a quick hairstyle for a formal event and also not trying to spend time on my hair. I am starting a business and I don't have as much time as I used to.

Stand-by products? Sof n  free curl moisturizer and shine activator gel for my every day puffs

Stand-by hair style: Ponytail/puff

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? in siggy(Dec 06) and my fotki

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? I cccascionally get an urge when I want my hair straight. I really dislike all the work of blowdrying and flat ironing. I miss just getting a rollerset and wrapping it. Also, I feel juvenille sometimes when I am somewhere and I have the same hairstyle as i five year old girl when I am damn near a 30 year old woman.  However I LOVE my kinks and curls so when I feel overwhelmed I get braids for a bit.

Best Compliment: I was in a wedding and a woman from the wait staff came up to me and thanked me for wearing my hair in a natural style.


----------



## Ntrlmystik (Aug 28, 2007)

I used to have that problem. I don't know if I can explain this well enough but this is how I tame the bush. What I do is take an old stocking leg and warp it around my head from the back and then cross right at my hairline. Then I pull it little by litte until I get the puff where I want it. (it depends if I want a small or big one) and then I wrap the stocking until it doesn't show any more. Also, depending on my frizz level that day, I may dab some fantasia ic gel along my hairline. 



Soliel185 said:


> I've always wanted to do a puff - but my hair is so thick I can't get it into a ponytail holder. And when I do manage the front is so puffy it looks ridiculous or the holder pops a few moments later. Am I doing something wrong? I want a puff soo bad!!


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Aug 28, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> Really? I haven't had a problem. Hmmm...


 
Me too.  I have like 25 of those ouchless headbands for puffs, and pony puffs.  they're a godsend for me.  Some people use old pantyhose and that works for them.


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 29, 2007)

ceedeelight said:


> Hi,
> Look what I found at Walmart:
> 
> It's a book about textured tresses. It's supposed to be about natural haircare. I just might have to purchase it. Does anyone else have this book?  If so, Is it informative?
> ...



Here are the reviews on Amazon about this book.  There is also a thread about what books help you on this site, I just saw it a day or two ago and this one was mentioned.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/cu...s=books&qid=1188423365&sr=8-2#customerReviews


----------



## LayneJ (Sep 10, 2007)

Hair type? 4a

Current hair length? Shoulder length (barely)

Goal hair length? Waistlength (Lord willing!)

Time since bc? 6 months & 3 days 

How long did you transition, or did you? 1 yr. & some months

Biggest hair challenge? Knots

Stand-by products? V05 Strawberries & Cream Conditioner; Castor Oil; Giovanni Direct Leave-in

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? I'm style-challenged, but so far: Wash n' Go; Puff

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? 
Wash n' Go:





Puff:





Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? No

Best hair compliment? People always tell me how soft my hair is..never feels that way to me, for some reason.


----------



## harrison (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe this is where I should've been after the receipe board...

Hair type?         4b
Current hair length?       between ear and shoulder
Goal hair length?      none in particular... just want it healthy and manageable
Time since bc? I      had the fade 3 times over the last 10 years. 1 year ago cut and unraveled my locks... what a job that was!!

How long did you transition, or did you?       Its been a long time several changes over the decade.

Biggest hair challenge? dryness and brittle ends...

Stand-by products?  Isoplus jojoba oil 

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?   My usual style is two strand twists but I also do flat twists often because its quicker... but the style doesn't maintain but for about 3 days in my hair. But hopefully with the use of some of the stuff from the receipe board... I can fix that..

I will never relax my hair again!! My mother put a relaxer in my hair when I was 10.. and I didn't get a clue until I turned 20! I can achieve straight styles for temporary events if need be.. no need for permanent straightness!!!


Best hair compliment?  In my wedding picture people always love my hairstyle... Not realizing my hair was locked.. so when I tell them it was... they are surprised at the versatility of locked hair.

I don't have any pics yet.. but I have been inspired by the many I have seen at this site... and I believe it will be a good thing to track the changes I see in my hair as I apply some of the methods I've found at this site!!!!!!

Thank you LHCF ladies....


----------



## Meli (Sep 14, 2007)

Hair type? 4b---thick and dense

Current hair length? Unstretched neck level in the back, still growing out like bobo the clown on the sides...

Stretched in the back, my hair is collarbone, and on the sides it's up  to my jawbone

Goal hair length? *Current Goal*: shoulder length when unstretched...armit level when stretched.
*Longterm Goal* :armpit length when unstretched...so I am guessing midback when stretched

Time since bc? October 30, 2006

How long did you transition, or did you? 1 year

Biggest hair challenge? i wish it were the knots....I just recently discovered *hair splits*.  My hair is splitting up the hair shaft...multiple splits on one hair strand...looks like flyaways.  I'm thinking it's heat damage from pressing and flatironing  for my wedding this past July.   I only had split ends when relaxed...I have never seen this before. 

Stand-by products? Aguacate Conditioner (profesional-spelled like the product) for Deep Conditions, Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo-good for cleaning my dry hair.

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? I'm working on getting a phony pony so that I can have less manipulation.  I am tired of the two strand twist.  So my only stand-buy hairstyle is to wet my hair and put on an ouchless headband, smoothing it back until it pulls my hair into a ponytail.

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? n/a

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? No, but I am thinking of texturizing once I reach brastrap-stretched.

Best hair compliment?  Have not received any as of yet.... lol


----------



## damsel (Sep 24, 2007)

*Hair type*: Coarse, thick & kinky

*Current hair length*: Shoulder length stretched

*Goal hair length*: Armpit length

*Time since bc*: 2 yrs

*How long did you transition*: About 6 months

*Biggest hair challenges*: Retaining length, moisture & keeping splits/knots at bay

*Stand-by products*: Aveda (Sap Moss, Brilliant & Damage Remedy Lines), Aubrey Organics GPB Conditioner, Castor Oil & Burt's Bees Avocado Butter Treatment

*Stand-by hair style*: Two-strand twists/Kinky twist extensions

*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?* No

*Best hair compliment*: "I like your hair."


----------



## Bublin (Sep 26, 2007)

Hair type? *3c/4a*

Current hair length? *unstretched - ear length, stretched - longest part almost at my shoulders*

Goal hair length? *Bra strap length - stretched*

Time since bc? *18 months*
How long did you transition, or did you? *N/a*

Biggest hair challenge? *the spirals - combing is breaking my hair.*

Stand-by products? *The only one i can rely on is Kids Organic Detangling Shea Butter Leave-in Conditioner. I still haven't found any other products that suit my hair. Oh, i like CON shampoo.*

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?
*I have just discovered that against all the advice of this board my hair doesn't want to be soaking wet when products are applied. Its making it break off like crazy. Now i wrap a towel around my head for a few minutes leaving it slightly damp. My hair is now stretched. I then apply my leave-in products and now (thank God) i can fit my hair into a pony/neat puff using those large bands. I tie it twice around my neck and slowly push it up. Yey - i no longer have dripping wet hair all day and my hair is not a crunch mess at the end of the day either. I apply a bit of IC gel on the front.*

Picture. *Avatar*

Do you ever want to back to relaxed? *No - my scalp can't take the chemicals and i never liked my relaxed hair anyways.*

Best hair compliment? *Luckily i get a few. People like the look of my hair texture.*


----------



## NaturaLei (Oct 11, 2007)

Hair type? *4 B
*
Current hair length? *1.5 inches*

Goal hair length?  *6 healthy inches by July 8, 2008
*
Time since bc? *3 months since my 2nd BC*

How long did you transition, or did you?  *No transition, I was already natural*

Biggest hair challenge?  *Keeping my hair moisturized.
*
Stand-by products?  *Carol's Daughter Rosemary & Mint Shampoo, Tui Leave-In conditioner, Healthy Hair Butter, Kizzi Pomade, Aloe Vera Gel, Any VO5 conditioner, Raw Shea Butter, Essential Oils (Rosemary, Peppermint, Basil and Sage)
*
Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?  *Rows in front with a Puff in back
*
Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? see avatar.  *Its my most current pic.*

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?  *Nope*

Best hair compliment?  *Some guy said I looked sexy and powerful with my little fro.  But the best compliment came from a grinning little boy about 4 years old. "Hey lady.  I like your hair!"*


----------



## Sula (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello! I'm completely new on LHCF (registered yesterday) but I had a friend who has been a long time member... I'm also on a (second) natural journey and just had my big chop on July 31st!

So how about some questions, 

Hair type? 4a mostly, but some 4b in the middle and 3c in the back.

Current hair length? An inch or so... I haven't properly measured yet (I know... I have a long way to go )

Goal hair length? Shoulder Length natural, healthy and thick hair

Time since bc? 2 months and 16 days

How long did you transition, or did you? I didn't transition per se... I was getting 2 or 3 relaxers a year max anyways, but my hair was so damaged that I just removed all the relaxed part and was left with less than 1/2 inch of growth... Been rocking the TWA for a couple of months now...

Biggest hair challenge? Dullness and shedding... 

Stand-by products? Elasta QP Cream conditioning shampoo, CD Hair Milk and Khomet Oil, and when I can find it Jamaican Mango Locking gel

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? Right now, wash n go... I also heavily rely on braids.

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? I'll post one as soon as I find my way around LHCF.

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? Right now, absolutely not. I've never really liked bone straight styles on my hair, so I am seeing a very long and n(h)appy future! 

Best hair compliment?
You look so beautiful with short hair...

Thanks for a very interesting thread!!


----------



## naturaline (Oct 17, 2007)

awww jus noticed theres loads'a newbie! WELCOME

XX


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 17, 2007)

Well hello baby girl! 



NaturaLei said:


> Hair type? *4 B
> *
> Current hair length? *1.5 inches*
> 
> ...


----------



## FemmeCreole (Oct 19, 2007)

This is an awesome thread....I did my big chop in July...I'm not sure what my hair type is but it is thick and manageable when wet or moist but a problem when dry and it gets dry a lot.

I will continue to monitor this thread for inspiration and techniques


----------



## flower (Oct 19, 2007)

natural checking-in


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm dealing with a new challenge... whether to wear my natural hair straightened with heat or continue with the continous cycle of wearing natural hair styles like twists, twistouts, puffs, and afros. Shrinkage is getting to be more of a pain as my hair grows longer.  And my ends are suffering from airdrying and constant styling, tangling, and single strand knots.


----------



## nappity (Oct 19, 2007)

Hair type? 4bcdefg

Current hair length?  12 inches-unstrtched

Goal hair length? Lower back- past bra strap

Time since bc? 8 years

How long did you transition, or did you? I first had twist extensions then got frustrated and my hairdresser cut it all off

Biggest hair challenge? Keeping it moist

Stand-by products?JBCO and glycerin spray

Stand-by hair style Two strand twists- I can wear a headband- wear a nice barrette to hold the crown, land do a high or low bun with the twists in

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? yup-see below

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? Right now, absolutely not. I've never really liked  straight styles on my hair, so I am seeing a very long and n(h)appy future! 

Best hair compliment?
You make me want to go natural!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Oct 23, 2007)

Hair type? *3c-4a/b*

Current hair length? *chin*

Goal hair length? *BSL (unstretched)*

Time since bc? *11 months*

How long did you transition, or did you? *n/a*

Biggest hair challenge? *detangling*

Stand-by products? *leave-in conditioners, water based moisturizers, natural oils*

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *Flat twists*

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *www.fotki.com/shanikeys*

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *no

*Best hair compliment? '*your hair feels so soft and fluffy'*


----------



## NaturaLei (Oct 24, 2007)

mscocoface said:


> Well hello baby girl!


 

HEY THERE!!!


----------



## donewit-it (Oct 24, 2007)

Val said:


> This is an awesome thread....I did my big chop in July...I'm not sure what my hair type is but it is thick and manageable when wet or moist but a problem when dry and it gets dry a lot.
> 
> I will continue to monitor this thread for inspiration and techniques



Baggying and glycerin have been a tremendous help to my dry hair.  I haven't even added much to my baggying method except the plastic cap that is too small for my big head but I tie it down with my scarf and wake up with soft hair from the products applied from the morning before going to work.

N.B  I've just been doing this for about a week due to dyeing my hair over the weekend and I am not trying to have damaged hair. 

HTH


----------



## BelindaLuz (Nov 10, 2007)

Hair type?
supper soft. It annoys me that people get shocked about how soft my hair is...
Silky 3a, 2b C's
Cottony 4a/b
I can pull it back into a medium thick poneytail, but the actual strands of hair are med, fine and baby fine.

Current hair length?
Under earlobes, above shoulders

Goal hair length?
Unstretched Waist

Time since bc?
Jan 1999
Oct 1999
2001, 2002, 2004 all because I listened to the wrong peopole and I have been on a quest for the right combo of products. Oh and a bunch of hair broke off/feel out for lack of moisture in winter of 2005. I was LIVID.

How long did you transition, or did you?
Oct 1998-Jan1999

Biggest hair challenge?
Moisture, deffinition, knots, listening to the wrong people. GOING TO A SALON(my hair always gets screwed up). 

Stand-by products?
Not yet

Stand-by hair style?
Right now cornrole styles. Sunday I cornroled my hair into a mohawk and I then turned that into a frenchbraid.

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?
I have yet to upload...

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?
NO! I have been toying with putting the Just For Me Texture Softener in it, but I think that I will stick with my small cornroles.

Best hair compliment?
I get compliments when I were a twist/braidout.


----------



## Ssert (Nov 15, 2007)

So how about some questions, 

Hair type? *4A*

Current hair length? *SL*

Goal hair length? *Realistic- BSL, In my dreams-WL*

Time since bc?* Date of BC was 5-28-06*

How long did you transition, or did you? *9 months, originally trying to go for a year, but i just couldn't take it anymore and decided to stop being a punk!*

Biggest hair challenge? *leaving it alone*

Stand-by products? *Homemade shealoe, IC Gel w/SParkelites, SHINE Curl Activator gel, ORS Olive Oil Lotion, CON Detangling Shampoo and VO5 conditioner*

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *freshly washed and pulled back into a banana clip*

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? Last three pics

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *NEVER!!!!* *that was the worst thing i could do for my hair. it does much better in it's natural state*

Best hair compliment? *I want your hair!*


----------



## velvet (Nov 16, 2007)

Hair type? *mostly 4a- poofy*

Current hair length? *shoulder length (unstretched) *
*waist length (stretched)*

Goal hair length? *current goal- tailbone (stretched) *
*final goal -bra strap (unstretched)*

Biggest hair challenge? *figuring out what works at each stage of growth*


Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *see sig and fotki*


Best hair compliment? *friends who after meeting me decide to go natural*


----------



## BrockStar (Dec 13, 2007)

Hair type? *3c/4a*

Current hair length? *bottom layer a little past SL stretched*

Goal hair length? Just big, healthy and fun!

Time since bc?* May 2007*

How long did you transition, or did you? *8 months*

Biggest hair challenge? *So far, so good. I do like to mess with it though and I'm struggling to keep from straightening it to see what it'll look like (I'm trying to wait until February or March)*

Stand-by products? *Generic paul mitchell The Conditioner leave in, Garnier Fructis curl shaping gel for when I go out, my self made "puff bands: I use the slender stretchy head bands, cut them, then tie it around the perimeter and slowly pull the ends to tighten.*

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *Wash n go...pretty simple. Ipoo and deep condition once a week.*

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? In my fotki

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *Not at all!!*

Best hair compliment? *How do you get your hair to look like that?!  (In my head I'm thinking...wash it?)*


----------



## that1girl (Dec 18, 2007)

Hair type? 4A 4b a little of everything

Current hair length? http://public.fotki.com/hot419fem/2007/fall-winter/img4237.html  

Goal hair length? apl
Time since bc? almost two years

How long did you transition, or did you? less then a month

Biggest hair challenge? tangles/ knots

Stand-by products?Jasons, garnier fructis, oil water mix

Stand-by hair style ? twists

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? http://members.fotki.com/hot419fem/about/

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? nope


----------



## delitefulmane (Dec 21, 2007)

Hair type?
4 a/b 
Current hair length?
Collar bone 
Goal hair length?
Ultimately BSL or MBL 
Time since bc?
I am natural without the BC!! 
How long did you transition, or did you?
Refer to previous question
Biggest hair challenge?
Learning how to care for natural hair
Stand-by products?
Cator oil, ORS Moisturising Lotion, Lekair Conditioner 
Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? If I understand this question correctly..braids, twists 

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? There are some pics in my fotki!!

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?
Some times... and I even consider texlaxing so that my natural hair will be more managable
Best hair compliment?
When my hair is pressed.... "do you get perms?"
When natural... "Your hair is so thick"


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 21, 2007)

*Hair type? Not sure but lots of type 4 fine hairs (a & b maybe? The back and some other sections seem straighter in texture)
Current hair length? When I gently stretch my back chunky twists, APL but if blow-dried/pressed longer.
Goal hair length? MBL

Time since bc? Last perm touch-up in 1994

How long did you transition, or did you? Since 1994 but now, I'm transitioning from heat damage (i.e. stringy ends). You can see a clear demarcation line between the healthy new growth hair and the over processed /heat damaged hairs.
Biggest hair challenge? Finding the right moisturizer and speaking up when "hair stylists" are damaging my hair by using the wrong styling tools or pulling and tugging my fine hair.

Stand-by products? All of them really. Wait let me think Infusium 23, the black gel. Wait, what is a stand-by product?

Stand-by hair style (and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because a lot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? Buns

Do you have a picture (also very helpful)? No digicam, but in January I can show pics of the heat damage.
Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? No.

Best hair compliment? Some of them are too ignorant to repeat BUT most people would say that my hair looks healthy and looks darker.
*


----------



## Duchesse (Dec 23, 2007)

Hair type? 4a/b- very dense and poofy

Current hair length? longest layer below slightly below shoulder

Goal hair length? BSL! I'm willig to wait the years

Time since bc? one year

How long did you transition, or did you? like a month

Biggest hair challenge? dryness and moisture, also knots

Stand-by products? castor and vatika oil, ors hair mayo

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? I wish I did more hairstyles, my hair is usually in cornrows with a headwrap/hat. This year I'll wear a lot of braids and extensions, loose styles aren't the best for me.

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? my fotki

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? nope. I've had relaxed hair for years, but I love my natural hair so much. It goes better with my lifestyle in general. I do plan on pressing though.

Best hair compliment? overhearing a teenager say she wants to "get a natural soon" to her friend. I thought it was cute.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Dec 30, 2007)

All I have to say is that all you ladies are true inspirations for me . This is my second natural journey and Im not going back. I origionally BC'd in Feb 07 but my afro was getting on my nerves because it was lopsided. So, I got a couple inches cut off in Nov. Won't do that again, but I did feel better afterwords. So right now, im rocking a TWA. I am trying to grow my hair out. Im trying to be patient. This is a wonderful thread.


----------



## cecepassion (Dec 30, 2007)

What are ya'll using to detangle. I have 4b i think and it's hard to detangle. I want to try Afro Detangler but to expensive for me right now. Do ya'll have any suggestions for a good detangler?


----------



## gressr (Dec 30, 2007)

Hair type? 4a 

Current hair length? shoulder length

Goal hair length? Since it shrinks like crazy i will say BSL stretched

Time since bc? BC 2/07

How long did you transition, or did you? 2.5 months

Biggest hair challenge? styling (but i have always had this challenge)

Stand-by products? vatika oil, jojoba oil, avocado butter, and WATER(love it)

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? Warmer days i like to wear W-n-g and when i find to the time i occasionally twist or coil my hair 

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? my fotki

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? No


----------



## ceedeelight (Dec 31, 2007)

cecepassion said:


> What are ya'll using to detangle. I have 4b i think and it's hard to detangle. I want to try Afro Detangler but to expensive for me right now. Do ya'll have any suggestions for a good detangler?


 
Hi,

  The Motions Detangler that I get from Wal-Mart works well for me.


----------



## ceedeelight (Dec 31, 2007)

Poohbear said:


> . Shrinkage is getting to be more of a pain as my hair grows longer. And my ends are suffering from airdrying and constant styling, tangling, and single strand knots.


 
I Feel Ya!


----------



## FineChyna (Jan 8, 2008)

is anyone having hairline problems? like the hair line is a drastic texture difference from the rest of your hair making updo's look like a no do? 

like my hairline has zero wave pattern and was very "cotton" like in texture

i figured a texturizer on those parts would loosen up the hair, make it lay down and easier to style to match the rest of my hair

well it did lay down but for the longer strands of hair it looks weird. when i pull my hair back there is still no curl even when i do a braid out on that hair and use a styling product. 

i guess the only other idea is to always where my hair out but the downside to that is the bulk is no good for my face shape.

just trying to see if there is anything else i can do. maybe i should sleep with rollers in my head?


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Jan 8, 2008)

BUMPING!!!

For inspiration for the newly naturals and transitioners!!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 8, 2008)

FineChyna said:


> is anyone having hairline problems? like the hair line is a drastic texture difference from the rest of your hair making updo's look like a no do?
> 
> like my hairline has zero wave pattern and was very "cotton" like in texture
> 
> ...


 
I don't understand why the different textures prevented you from doing updos? What sort were you trying? Do you have pictures? 
And it sounds like when you texturized the edges, you might have relaxed them - the hair there is so fine - so that might be why it's not holding a curl anymore.


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Jan 9, 2008)

cecepassion said:


> What are ya'll using to detangle. I have 4b i think and it's hard to detangle. I want to try Afro Detangler but to expensive for me right now. Do ya'll have any suggestions for a good detangler?


 
My hair type is 4B too, and my hair is very easy to detangle after conditioning with Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner and using Giovanni Direct Leave-In conditioner.


----------



## FineChyna (Jan 9, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> I don't understand why the different textures prevented you from doing updos? What sort were you trying? Do you have pictures?
> And it sounds like when you texturized the edges, you might have relaxed them - the hair there is so fine - so that might be why it's not holding a curl anymore.


i still do the updos but the edges look horrible IMO which is making me not want to do it

secondly the edges never had a curl pattern. some was z shaped waves and some had no curl pattern. i just wanted the hair to lay down instead of stick up and out which it does now but i was wondering what i could do to have it get and hold a more def curl pattern

its like when i pull my hair you see cnapp hair with no curl on the sides and hairline and then a ton of curls and waves in the back, ends and very top of my head. 

if i wore my hair "out" you see a lot of curls and waves. i was just trying to see who has hair like this


----------



## cecepassion (Jan 9, 2008)

ceedeelight said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Motions Detangler that I get from Wal-Mart works well for me.


 


Thanks I will give this a try


----------



## cecepassion (Jan 9, 2008)

Sunshine0801 said:


> My hair type is 4B too, and my hair is very easy to detangle after conditioning with Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner and using Giovanni Direct Leave-In conditioner.


 


Thanks i have the kenra,but i didn't have good success with the giovanni but will give it a try with the kenra


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 9, 2008)

FineChyna said:


> i still do the updos but the edges look horrible IMO which is making me not want to do it
> 
> secondly the edges never had a curl pattern. some was z shaped waves and some had no curl pattern. i just wanted the hair to lay down instead of stick up and out which it does now but i was wondering what i could do to have it get and hold a more def curl pattern
> 
> ...


 
Interesting. Have you tried putting it into an updo, and then smoothing down your edges with some butter/spritz/gel and tying them with a scarf? Or, flat/two strand twisting the edges, and then pulling those into your updo?


----------



## donewit-it (Jan 9, 2008)

Is wearing a wash n go considered a protective style if your hair is only 5-6 inches long and not touching your clothing (i.e shoulders, when in a puff)

I am participating in the Bootcamp challenge, in some week and a half old braids that are looking raggedy and making me not look HOT!  I'm gonna try and stay in them until the weekend and do some two-strand twists, to bring my sexy back, 

Or is it a low manipulation style which is okay in this challenge.  I think I answered my own question  (I'm not feeling well, I'm going crazy actually)
Any suggestions would be appreciated to jazz up my appearance.


----------



## FineChyna (Jan 9, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> Interesting. Have you tried putting it into an updo, and then smoothing down your edges with some butter/spritz/gel and tying them with a scarf? Or, flat/two strand twisting the edges, and then pulling those into your updo?


 
sometimes my edges lay down and sometimes they rise up. it helped a bit since i put the texturizer on that area but there is some longer hair that is cnapp in the front that the most i can get it to do is a very frizzy wave and that is with me using a lot of products in that area and braiding it at night.

maybe i need to braid that part smaller and give that section a indivdual braid at night


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bumping this up! Thanks for creating!


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Jan 12, 2008)

*Hair type? *A little bit of everything....kinky, curly, wavy.  But SUPER thick and coarse everywhere.  Hair is tightest in the back, and loosest at the top.

*Current hair length? *Past should length stretched in the back, front is about chin length stretched.

*Goal hair length? *About BSL stretched; would LOVE to have shoulder skimming hair unstretched.

*Time since bc?* My last BC was September, '06

*How long did you transition, or did you? *I transitioned for a few years.  I just stopped getting perms one day, but would still get my hair pressed.  Because of it, my texture changed A LOT...my hair was more 3b/3c...which is not my "real" texture, so I decided to BC again, and stop pressing.

*Biggest hair challenge?* Dealing with sooooo much, thick hair.  I have found VERY FEW people that have hair like mine, so the "journey" is kinda lonely.  Not many people really understand what I go through...like, NO, I canNOT get my hair in one bun right now because my ish is just that thick, no matter what my length is.  And that's really annoying because I really want to bun it up as a protective style.  Twists are great, but they take FOREVER...and I don't have the time for that.  Sometimes, it makes me want to relax again because I know I'll save time by just getting blow-outs.

*Stand-by products?* Infusium 23, Ecostyler gel, Coconut Oil, Aveda Sap Moss, Elucence MBC

*Stand-by hair style (and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because a lot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *Wash and Gos

*Do you have a picture (also very helpful)? *See below, and also in my fotki.

*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *Not today.  Ask me again tomorrow.

*Best hair compliment? *When I'm asked if it's all mine; or when people of all backgrounds literally stare at my hair on the train, then tell me it's simply beautiful.  That alone keeps me natural.  Not many people have seen heads of hair like mine, and I DEFINITELY stand out in a crowd.


----------



## adf23 (Jan 12, 2008)

^^^^^^^ Kinkerbelle!!!!!! (picks jaw up from floor)  YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS!!!! so defined!!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 12, 2008)

adf23 said:


> ^^^^^^^ Kinkerbelle!!!!!! (picks jaw up from floor) YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS!!!! so defined!!!!


 
Ummmmm....yeah. I'm with you on that. GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jan 21, 2008)

adf23 said:


> ^^^^^^^ Kinkerbelle!!!!!! (picks jaw up from floor) YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS!!!! so defined!!!!


 
It is insanely gorgeous. :notworthyI stalk her fotki on the regular


----------



## bella gee (Jan 21, 2008)

*Hair type*? Too many!! silky loose spirals, waves, and tight coils right below the crown-- 

*Current hair length?* Shoulder Length unstretched; BSL stretched

*Goal hair length? * MBL stretched

*Time since bc?* September 04

*How long did you transition, or did you?* Nope! Just cut it all off! Shaved in the back & two inches on top!


*Biggest hair challenge?* THE FRIZZ FACTOR However I have found some routines/products that have been working for me lately  I used to just wear a smoothed back pony tail or a puff because I couldnt control the frizz/volume/undefined curls enough to wear it out. But the past few months I've worn it out more than ever. And the times I need a break (and when i think my hair needs a break) I'll get a sew-in for 6-8 weeks where i experience mega growth.

*Stand-by products?* Suave Naturals Tropical Cocunut or Citrus Conditioners, Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose Conditioner, SheaMoisture Leave-In, Herbal Essences Body Envy Gel, Fantasia IC Gel Clear W/ Sparkle-Lites, Creme of Nature Shampoo


*Stand-by hair style (and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because a lot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)*? Side-part, swooped and smoothed back into low ponytail using Fantasia IC Gel


*Do you have a picture (also very helpful)?* Fotki, and below


*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?* Heck No!--never crosses my mind--if i need straight hair I flat iron or rock a sew-in

*Best hair compliment?* Well the compliments start by PEOPLE TOUCHING MY HAIR   If not that, then just a usual "oh my gosh your hair is so pretty"--never get anything but a variation of that.


----------



## laketta (Jan 21, 2008)

Hair type? 4b Natural

Current hair length? Shoulder Length Unstretched/ Bottom Bra Strap Stretched

Goal hair length? Waistlength or even tailbone

Time since bc? June 2003

How long did you transition, or did you? 6 Months

Biggest hair challenge? Breakage and Constant Trimming

Stand-by products? Jojoba Oil

Stand-by hair style?   Braids and Hairpieces that uses less manipulation

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? Check Signature

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? If I make waistlength then NO.

Best hair compliment? My hair's thickness.


----------



## sunshinne368 (Jan 23, 2008)

So how about some questions, 

Hair type?
My hair is all type of text. I think I am a 3c/4a
Current hair length?
APL! 4 Months ago I was  BSL.
Goal hair length?
BSL straight. SL when curly
Time since bc?
1997
How long did you transition, or did you?
1year
Biggest hair challenge?
Wearing my hair straight in NC! I am a cali girl at heart. I sweat a lot! So the humidity and sweat don't mix. Looking for suggestions to help
Stand-by products?
Coconut oil, Shea butter,and other ESO. I am still looking for good natural hair products. I am a PJ! I need to learn to stick with one thing.
Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?
My twist! I always get ask who does your hair!

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?
My fotki
Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?
I was recently thinking about a texturizer. I don't know what got into me! I've been natural for so long! I am getting married and want straight hair, but want my hair to be straight through out the celebration!


----------



## UrbanHeiress (Jan 24, 2008)

LiberianGirl said:


> It is insanely gorgeous. :notworthyI stalk her fotki on the regular


 

Me too!!


----------



## nappy85 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hair type? 3c/4a

Current hair length? About 1" from the top of my brastrap

Goal hair length? Waist length

Time since bc? 4 years in June

How long did you transition, or did you? BC in June 2004

Biggest hair challenge? Moisturizing. My hair is often drier than I would like.

Stand-by products? Tresemme's Moisture for Dry and Damaged hair shampoo, Suave's Conditioners, Luster's Pink RitvaLEX Conditioner, Suave's lotions, Fruit of the Earth's 100% gel, Blue Magic's Coconut Oil (for edges only).

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? Wash & go

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? In my avatar and signature. I'm still working on my fotki. 

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? No. There is no need to.

Best hair compliment? "Is that all your hair?"


----------



## PanamasOwn (Jan 24, 2008)

Good news:

for the past few weeks, I was struggling with my hair, its texture, and everything in between...I was so close to going to the BSS, and picking up a relaxer and just be done with it.... but there was this little something inside of me that urged me not to...

I went back and started looking at old photos of myself and what a thinned-out choppy mess my hair looked like when I had a relaxer.. Then I went stalked my favorite fotki's for inspiration...

LynnieB
Nume2004
Chicoro
Kinkerbelle
LadyLibra
and Lauren450

and I remembered why I went natural in the first place...thanks ladies for all the inspiration...

I'm staying natural !!      ...I'm pretty sure the uneasy feeling I have about my hair will linger around for a while, but at least I know that it will only get better from here....


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Jan 27, 2008)

*Hair type?* *4A*
*
Current hair length?TWA*
*
Goal hair length?* *Brastrap*
*
Time since bc?* *1 week*
*
How long did you transition, or did you?* *3 months*

*Biggest hair challenge?* *none right now*
*
Stand-by products?* *too many to list *

*Stand-by hair style:* *wash and go and wigs for now
* 
*Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?* *in my siggy and also in my hair album*
*
Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? no
* *
Best hair compliment?* *TWA really suits my face*


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Jan 27, 2008)

Hair type? 4a

Current hair length? Shoulder length stretched

Goal hair length? Waist length stretched

Time since bc? 10 months

How long did you transition, or did you? 1 year and 4 months

Biggest hair challenge? Trying to disguise my straight heat damages pieces with the rest of my hair

Stand-by products? Qhemet biologics heavy creame and honey balm, aubrey organics honeysuckle rose conditioner, BBD strecth, curly pudding (for twist outs), baby buttercreme

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? Twist out, puff

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? See advatar and/or fotki link 

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? NO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best hair compliment? My hair looks very healthy, dark, soft, and beautiful
                              Did you add a piece to get that style...it looks so full


----------



## guudhair (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey ladies,
Do any of you have short natural hair and wear it straight?...what styles to you wear (when it's straight)?

-Hair type? 4b
-Current hair length? neck length stretched
-Goal hair length? SL unstretched
-Time since bc? 2 months
-How long did you transition, or did you? BC in Nov 07
-Biggest hair challenge?   Staying natural without micros
-Stand-by products?   Still looking
-Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. Braids for now
-Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? My fotki 
-Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?  Yes, but I'm trying to fight temptation. 
-Best hair compliment?  None yet...no one has seen my natural hair


----------



## justNikki (Jan 30, 2008)

Hair type? *3c/4a*

Current hair length? *Some has hit APL, some is just above APL, the top comes to my collar bone*

Goal hair length? *BSL*

Time since bc? *2 years*

How long did you transition, or did you? *6 weeks*

Biggest hair challenge? *Leaving it alone, not cowashing daily is still hard for me b/c I love the way it feels*

Stand-by products? *Giovanni Direct, Kinky Curly Curling Custard, Aubrey Organics Mandarin Majic Jelly, Olive Oil, Seyani Hair Butter, Giovanni Deep Moisture Conditioner*

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *Braiouts...5 french braids done on wet hair after cowashing or DT using a gel of my choice over a leave-in. I keep the style fresh by rebraiding nightly on hair that I dampen slightly with Isoplus 24/7 Leave-in*

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *Yes...see my fotki (pw in profile)*

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *No*

Best hair compliment? *When women ask me questions about how I get my hair "like that"....and when my SO can't stop touching my hair.*


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Feb 28, 2008)

Loving this thread!


----------



## mturner0516 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bumping for discouraged transitioners!


----------



## Bigghair (Feb 28, 2008)

Bumping too!


----------



## LongHairDreams (Apr 19, 2008)

bumping......


----------



## xquizit01 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 12, 2008)

Hair type? *3c*

Current hair length? *Below* *Collarbone

* Goal hair length? *MBL*

Time since bc? *Never BC'd.  I've been natural for 5 years now*

How long did you transition, or did you? *Didn't transition, just let it grow out
* 
Biggest hair challenge? *Wanting to check the length all the time*

Stand-by products?  *Redken products, 100% shea butter, ORS Olive Oil moisturizer, Shikakai Oil

* Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *Flexi8 clip

* Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *No  I'll take one soon*

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *Heck No*

Best hair compliment? *"Your hair is so pretty...I hate you" *


----------



## Rapunzel* (Jun 12, 2008)

Hair type? *i dont know*

Current hair length? *about 3-4 inches* Goal hair length? *tail bone*

Time since bc? *a little over a month*

How long did you transition, or did you? *i transitioned for 5 months*
Biggest hair challenge? *none so far*

Stand-by products?*cream of nature green label, olive oil sheen, ors pack, vo5 moister milks conditioner, Hollywood beauty olive and carrot cream * Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *right now braids

* Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *ill have them by next month took pics though*

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *Heck No*

Best hair compliment? *im sure you will look cute with short hair(before bc)
*


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 12, 2008)

Hair type? *3c/4a I think - but I am unsure...........*

Current hair length? *Unknown - it is beyond the brastrap*

Goal hair length? *Waist length*

Time since bc? *I didn't really......6 inches were chopped off in 1999*

How long did you transition, or did you? *1 year - in braids*

Biggest hair challenge? *figuring out what to do with it - every week....*

Stand-by products? *organic and homemade products.....*


Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?*Twists or braids.... a total of 6 on each side*

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *yes.......*
Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *In the words of Bart Simpson*: *No Way Man....*

Best hair compliment? *When family and freinds say "WOW Your hair is SO Long!"*


----------



## Ms Red (Jun 12, 2008)

Hair type? *Mostly 4a and a little 3c*

Current hair length? *In layers- the back is past APL, the front is SL*

Goal hair length? *BSL straight, all APL curly*

Time since bc? *June 30th will be 1 year Natural! :yay"*

How long did you transition, or did you? *2 years, 3 months!*

Biggest hair challenge? *The transition period and getting the wash and go right*

Stand-by products? *CON, ORS, Olive Oil Moisturizer, Cholesterol, Follicule treatments, Palmers, Sometimes Pantene or NTM Hair Mask*


Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?*Pressed in the winter, wash and gos, ponypuffs, sew-in weaves for protective styles; twistouts*

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *working on it *
Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *No*

Best hair compliment? *'Your hair is soooo soft' *[/QUOTE]


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jun 12, 2008)

Hair type? *3b/3c/4a...there are more...*

Current hair length?*The front is nose length the back is shoulder
*
Goal hair length? *Waistlength unstreched. Actually how ever long it can get...
*
Time since bc? *4 months
*
How long did you transition, or did you? *a litte over six months
*
Biggest hair challenge? *Frizziness and moisture*

Stand-by products? *water and conditioner
*
Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *Puff. I'm not very creative.
*
Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *Please see fotki.* www.fotki.com/misskreyol

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *Nope
*
Best hair compliment? *Why did you hide all of that pretty hair under a perm...
*


----------



## msa (Jul 9, 2008)

* Hair type?* coily and cottony (4ab)
*
Current hair length?* Some is ear length, some neck length, the back is between shoulder and apl.

* Goal hair length? *Waistlength.
*
Time since bc? *Been natural my whole life.
*
How long did you transition, or did you? *n/a
*
Biggest hair challenge? *Not playing in my hair. Being patient. Moisturizing consistently. Not looking like a little kid in every single style.
*
Stand-by products? *Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner and Juices&Berries
*
Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)? *Sponge roller set. I condition my hair and while it's soaking wet add honey hemp conditioner and put it in the rollers (they're satin covered). Let it dry overnight and take the rollers out in the morning. I like it because it stretches my hair, forces me to moisturize, and it makes me look less like a little kid. It's really the only time I actually "do" something to my hair.
*
Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *No but the next time I do it I will be sure to take a pic.
*
Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *Never have been relaxed and I'm sure I never will.
*
Best hair compliment? *Anytime someone says "you make me wanna go natural".


Great thread!!


----------



## cottoncoily (Aug 7, 2008)

* Hair type?* 2A....... j/k I really don't know too much about hair typing but I think I'm a 4a or close to it.
*
Current hair length?* Ear/Neck length.

* Goal hair length? *Waistlength stretched
*
Time since bc? *It will be two months on August 8th...wait I just realized that's two days from now. Time flys
*
How long did you transition, or did you? *about 5 1/2 months
*
Biggest hair challenge? *Finding styles for my twa and playing with my curls/coils
*
Stand-by products?* Don't have one yet

*Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because a lot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?* Wash & Go
*
Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? *fotki is in siggy 
*
Do you ever want to go back to relaxed? *Don't plan on it. My hair fits me and I never felt comfortable as a relaxed head.
*
Best hair compliment? *I have had many people they love my hair the length it is now. A couple of people asked me if I'm going to keep it like this for a while because it really fits my face. Because of this now I'm debating whether to grow it out again or keep it short for a while. Ah decisions, decisions


----------



## Paradox (Aug 7, 2008)

bLackButtaFly said:


> Hair type?4a/b
> 
> Current hair length?shoulder length in front APL in the sides BSB( not BSL) in the back
> 
> ...


 That is about all


----------



## thaidreams (Aug 7, 2008)

*Hair type?*

3c/4a/4b

*Current hair length?*

BSL
*
Goal hair length?*

Waist Lenghth; I want to donate some of my hair one day.

*Time since bc?*

4 years

*How long did you transition, or did you?*

3 years

*Biggest hair challenge?
*
I recently moved to the South, so the humidity down here is doing a number on my hair when it's straight.  Without Sabino's on it the stuff can get real big!
*
Stand-by products?*

Design Essentials, Cantu Shea Butter, and Trader Joe's Nourish Spa

*Stand-by hair style?*

Wet and Wavy braidout-My hair takes a lot of time to dry, so if I wash my hair before bed and apply Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Conditioner then braid my hair up, in the morning it will still be slightly damp and I just take it down from there and wear it out.  It's a great look!

*Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?*

Not a chance!  For some reason my hair did not grow well with a relaxer and was always course.  My hair would start coming out in clumps days after I'd get it done.  For me natural is best, but I don't hate on anyone that goes the relaxed route.  Everyone has to do what's best for them.
*
Best hair compliment?*

You got that good Indian Hair!


----------



## LilBrownied (Aug 7, 2008)

Hair type?

*4a*

Current hair length?

*Shoulder length*

Goal hair length?

*My immediate goal is Armpit, but I'd like to stop at waistlength*

Time since bc?

*1 year 2 months*

How long did you transition, or did you?

*4 months technically, but I had to BC due to EXTREME breakage thanks to a horrible relaxer incident... (I had a TWA in the back and permed hair in the front...) * 

Biggest hair challenge?

*Learning how to style and accept my hair while accepting others' reactions as well*

Stand-by products?

*Jojoba oil, olive oil, cheapie conditionners, MegaTek, Boundless Tresses, Infusium 23, Coconut oil, Shikakai soap*


Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?

*Twist-out and a pulled back puff.* 

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?

*It's coming...*

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?

*I think about it sometimes, but I'm not only natural to have healthier hair, but to be an example for other women and young girls to love themselves the way they were born. *

Best hair compliment?

*"Wow, your hair's really cute!"*


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 7, 2008)

Hair type?

4a some 3c. I don't like hair typing thing. 

Current hair length?

collar bone length

Goal hair length?

Waistlength

Time since bc?

 3 years

How long did you transition, or did you?

Wore extension braids for one year and a half to grow out very damaged hair from relaxer. Hair was not fully back to normal until after two years. 

Biggest hair challenge?

The unpredictability of natural hair. Sticking to a regiment that works for me. Dealing with hair that grows faster in the back than the front. Embarassing shrinkage. Getting used to styling my hair without braid extensions. 

Stand-by products?

Jojoba oil, Aveda, Qhemet, Boundless Tresses.


Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?

Braidout done after washing hair. Hair placed into eight big braids and then heavily oiled. Taken down the next day for a wavy look. To keep the look must re-braid every night using oils again. If any type of water or water based product gets into the style, my curls disappear and shrink. Using a lot of oil in and on my hair and using the right shampoo are conditioners have really helped me tremendously. 

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?

No yet

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?

I just can't. It does not work for me. Never has. 

Best hair compliment?

People always say, my hair looks cool or that they did not know it felt so soft.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Sep 16, 2008)

A newly natural here ... I am really trying to find a product that provides moisture and actually lasts .. My hair seems to be like a sponge it just soaks up anything I put in it


----------



## honeisos (Sep 16, 2008)

Hair type?  3c

Current hair length?b ra strap

Goal hair length?  WL

Time since bc? 2004

How long did you transition, or did you? about 10 months 

Biggest hair challenge? bordum at times

Stand-by products?  I always go back to Cantu leave in ,  Elasta QP feels like silk  and all of the Vo5 moisture milk conditioners . 

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?wash and go 

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)? in profile album 

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?  no way  

Best hair compliment? "girl don't you know people weaving their hair to look like yours !"  LOL


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Oct 1, 2008)

Asking this question again ... anyone? someone? 

What comes after twa, and how do you know you are out of that stage? 


TIA!


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 1, 2008)

I think after TWA comes LAA, but I don't think there are any set in stone guidelines as to what is what.... once you feel like your afro isn't teeny weeny anymore, than it isn't.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Oct 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I think after TWA comes LAA, but I don't think there are any set in stone guidelines as to what is what.... once you feel like your afro isn't teeny weeny anymore, than it isn't.



Oooooo 


Thank you!!!

well it that case I am taking myself out of that category I have enough hair to make 4 puff ponytails


----------



## cottoncoily (Dec 17, 2008)

Since so many people have BC'ed recently I'm going to


----------



## TeaKyoo (Jan 29, 2009)

bLackButtaFly said:


> After reading the thread on Nice and Wavy deciding to relax, I thought it would be nice to start a thread that supports those who are natural. Dealing with your own hair, is a continual challenge, and being natural presents its own set of difficulties.  We can use this thread, to talk about our challenges with natural hair and how to solve them,  also as a natural check-in, and just a thread where you can know you're not alone if you're dealing with natural Hair issues. There are other women out there who are going through the same thing.  You are not alone!
> 
> Also keeping with the spirit of LHCF this is not a place of judgment, whether you decide to end your natural hair journey, or are trying to decide to begin one you can post here, and give and gain some insight.
> 
> ...



Hair type?  4a/4b

Current hair length?  See signature

Goal hair length?  See signature

Time since bc?  7.5 yrs

How long did you transition, or did you?  6 months

Biggest hair challenge?  not cutting it; knots & tangles making me cut it 

Stand-by products?  Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner, Fantasia IC Gel, baking soda

Stand-by hair style(and short tutorial if it has not been explained. I think this is crucial because alot of the natural ladies don't know the wealth of styles they can do themselves)?  

Pulled back in a low pony puff  also twists/twist outs cuz I know I can do them fast (45mins) and the last a week.

Do you have a picture(also very helpful)?  
Hair album:  http://public.fotki.com/TeaKyoo/

Do you ever want to go back to relaxed?  Nope never

Best hair compliment?  When my own mother was impressed I had "hair like that"    She slapped a relaxer in my head at the age of 8 yrs.
--TQ


----------



## msa (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's the link to the 2009 thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=329109


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 29, 2009)

msa said:


> Here's the link to the 2009 thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=329109


 

Thank you for the link


----------



## nuggetrock (Jan 29, 2009)

TeaKyoo said:


> Hair type? 4a/4b
> 
> Stand-by products? Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner, Fantasia IC Gel, baking soda





TeaKyoo said:


> TeaKyoo... I am 4a/b and IC gel is my main styling product ...but what do you use the baking soda for?


----------



## jazzzmoods (Jul 24, 2009)

bump.........bump.................bump


----------

